# RIU Weight loss Support Group



## Balzac89 (May 8, 2014)

Is anyone interested in taking part in a weight loss group for the community? 

Using a thread as a place to give each other encouragement and keep track of our own progress. Comment if you are interested. It might be this thread or I might just start a group.

Also to share workouts and or methods for weight loss. I'm not really sure how many people would be interested. Maybe even weight gain for those who are lacking.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 8, 2014)

I have lost 10 pounds in the last month, but I need more focus and discipline. I would like to attempt to lose another 30 over the next month through cutting out most grains in my diet and exercising daily.


----------



## malicifice (May 8, 2014)

Way to go on your loss so far! 10 pounds is great! Great idea, I'll join you. As for your goal of 30 pounds in a month that seems a little much, I don't know you or your body type or weight so take what ever I say with a grain of salt. I lost 16.5lbs of cheeseburger, malt liquor fat over the last 3 months. My break is over and time to start lifting heavy again.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2014)

I would like that. Wanted to start a fitness/health thread but wondered if it would be perceived as trying to "girlify" RIU.


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

I would be into joining. I could stand to lose a few pounds. Just as long as I don't have to try some freaky diet.


----------



## oldtimer54 (May 8, 2014)

Hookabellup ost: 10481400 said:


> I would like that. Wanted to start a fitness/health thread but wondered if it would. Be perceived as trying to "girlify" RIU.


Girlify..........weve been needing to be girlified for a long time.........as I get older I find it harder to loose weight ........SO if u can help me I'm on board........


----------



## KLITE (May 8, 2014)

I have lost something like 16 cm on my waist and over 15kg without going to the gym in about 2 to 3 months of becoming vegetarianish. That means whatever eggs my chicken have laid that day for breakfast and meat on rare occasions. I also make a lot of fresh fruit and vegetable juices. 
Now that i remember i also have been kinda busy setting up my farm lately and had to plow by hand like back in the day, suppose that helped though the lack of animal meat is the key i think. Also i feel ery good and well nourished and have less apetite and cravings than when i ate meat on a daily basis.
Good Luck Pin!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

Fat fucks!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (May 8, 2014)

Diagnosed with diabetes 4 years ago, lost 96 pounds and was able to drop all diabetes meds but in the last year I've gone back to old habits and have gained 25 lbs or so. Got to get back on the wagon....


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 8, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I have lost 10 pounds in the last month, but I need more focus and discipline. I would like to attempt to lose another 30 over the next month through cutting out most grains in my diet and exercising daily.




I'm in but how did you lose 10 pounds in a month???


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

I'm along for the ride. 

Just started doing weights and a bit of cardio after living a pretty unhealthy drug filled existence for the longest time.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

I could actually eo with a bit of advice from anyone who has a little weights or gym knowledge.

So 3 of my friends are into weights and do a 4 day split. I went on Tue and worked chest and bi's with them, obv at a Much lower weight but I'm still sore and it's two days later.

Spoke to them and they can't see by their own regimes and think I should work out with them but I think my aims are totally different.

I don't want to bulk just get a bit stronger, fitter and faster. Been playing football again and although it's great cardio I'm just not as good as I used to be or want to be.

I'm getting injured more aswell and recovery is long and sore. Is it just my age or should I just try and power through in the knowledge it'll get easier?

I'm 30 now.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Great idea!

Personally i've managed to loose about 30 + lbs in the last year and a half

I work out 6 days a week and do yoga on the 7th day or just relax

If anyone is looking for meal plans let me know
It would help my schooling, and it would be fun for me as well
Just write your likes dislikes ect. 
and message me any allergies, or other info!


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2014)

Ill play I weigh in at 235lbs just started a weight loss challenge with some friends everyone throws in $40 and the winner after six weeks gets the pot, Its hard to lose weight when weed makes you hungry and beer makes you fat give me that spritzer recipe pinny


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3148137
> 
> I would be into joining. I could stand to lose a few pounds. Just as long as I don't have to try some freaky diet.


well its been proven
weightloss is
70% nutrition and 30% fitness.
you can eat shit work out hours everyday and still not loose weight or be healthy


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Personally i've managed to loose about 30 + lbs in the last year and a half
> 
> ...


Sunni,

Throw out a generic one for us people who have a hard time with likes and dislikes please


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Sunni,
> 
> Throw out a generic one for us people who have a hard time with likes and dislikes please


generic meal plans wouldnt work for various reasons
male/female
age
current level of exercise
how many calories you need is pretty specific to each person 
area of world (ie: different foods in american vs europe)
time frame for cooking how busy you are
and cost 
and than of course
likes/dislikes /allergens/intolerance's/


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> well its been proven
> weightloss is
> 70% nutrition and 30% fitness.
> you can eat shit work out hours everyday and still not loose weight or be healthy


Oh absolutely. I wouldn't expect to gain anything without some sacrifice. I was just picturing those "only eat this" "diets"...or, like "Hey I only eat construction paper, but I can have as much of it as I want" sort of "diet" ya know...I would love to get into some _actual _healthier eating.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oh absolutely. I wouldn't expect to gain anything without some sacrifice. I was just picturing those "only eat this" diet...or, like "Hey I can only eat construction paper, but I can have as much of it as I want" sort of "diet" ya know...I would love to get into some _actual _healthier eating.


diets dont work nutrition does ,


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> generic meal plans wouldnt work for various reasons
> male/female
> age
> current level of exercise
> ...


Male early 30's no allergies, Mexico, 235lbs, cost doesnt matter, P90x, and about 30 min prep time


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Male early 30's no allergies, Mexico, 235lbs, cost doesnt matter, P90x, and about 30 min prep time


k ill come up with one and message you ^_^


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Sunni, you could really help here!

I'm sure I'm like a lot of others and pretty cluless about diet. I've decided to make a real effort and what your saying makes a lot of sense.

Would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sunni, you could really help here!
> 
> I'm sure I'm like a lot of others and pretty cluless about diet. I've decided to make a real effort and what your saying makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice.


Edit : I don't know what weight I am but not fat just unhealthy. I drink, smoke and eat on the move a lot.

I don't buy much food in because I always end up throwing it out and tend to eat out a lot. Is there anything I could do to stop myself dying by 50?


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sunni, you could really help here!
> 
> I'm sure I'm like a lot of others and pretty cluless about diet. I've decided to make a real effort and what your saying makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice.


so my biggest advice is stick to natural whole foods.

If you cant pronounce a word on the label dont eat it.
stop buying premade things like ketchup, granola bars, ect. generally they are just filled with sugar ,fat and crap

Eat in moderation
Red meat (portion should be size of your closed fist)
cheese
Dairy 
sugar/sweets candy
chocolate 
chips ect

Remember that the world of food is basically a marketing scheme
if it says 100 calorie snack pack or smart calories meals, low fat, low calorie its basically a chemical shitstorm of bad processed crap

Most "Protein" bars or "Health " bars are literally glorified candy bars and arent good for you


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> so my biggest advice is stick to natural whole foods.
> 
> If you cant pronounce a word on the label dont eat it.
> stop buying premade things like ketchup, granola bars, ect. generally they are just filled with sugar ,fat and crap
> ...


So you advise clean eating? Should we believe Tosca Reno?


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> So you advise clean eating? Should we believe Tosca Reno?


well of course i advise clean eating, im in school to be a nutritionist 
but this thread is about weightloss and how to achieve it , and i believe my methods would help others significantly 
but i mean dont completely ever limit yourself, everything in moderation, wine, beer, while shouldnt be done excessively you need to be able to have a beer, or a donut or a "bad" meal every once in a while ...


----------



## KLITE (May 8, 2014)

> could actually eo with a bit of advice from anyone who has a little weights or gym knowledge.
> So 3 of my friends are into weights and do a 4 day split. I went on Tue and worked chest and bi's with them, obv at a Much lower weight but I'm still sore and it's two days later.
> 
> Spoke to them and they can't see by their own regimes and think I should work out with them but I think my aims are totally different.
> ...


Learn to train with a kettlebell. When i was a kid i used to play water polo semi professionally (got paid if the team won a game). Once you made the team you got your own kettlebell to take home. If you start snatching and swinging that thing regularly you will be hard as a rock. Plus you dont need a gym to do it. Ive aways had a kettlebell since, on the 24kg now, same used in the army aparently.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Sunni, great advice

What kind of quick healthy lunches for work could I realistically make? I don't have much cooking experience and I'm usually tight for time.


----------



## KLITE (May 8, 2014)

> What kind of quick healthy lunches for work could I realistically make? I don't have much cooking experience and I'm usually tight for time.


Cook a lot in one sitting and freeze in portions. I make a couple of dishes once a week and freeze some of it and eat some kind of salad every other day, salads are quick to make.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks Sunni, great advice
> 
> What kind of quick healthy lunches for work could I realistically make? I don't have much cooking experience and I'm usually tight for time.


yuh yuh

Wraps are good just use whole wheat over white
-you can do turkey cranberry lettuce 
-roast beef and horseradish 
-black berry wrap with avocado lettuce
-peanutbutter banana wrap (if youre feeling sweet)
Or

Hummus, and cut up veggies (hummus over ranch dip anyday!)
a smoothie with protein powder in it
fruit with yogurt dip

OR
Salads, obviously pretty much the quickest thing ever
- spinach, kale, strawberries, radishes, goat cheese ,blueberries, sunflower seeds, and a homemade dressing


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

if youre exercising properly on a regiment, you shouldnt care about the 2.5 g of fat in your oatmeal lol..its always better to eat 5-7 smaller meals throughout the day..than to eat big ass meals 3 times a day. when im cutting i take in between 100-150 g carbs daily between waking up and 4 pm.. my foods after 4 pm are limited to lean protein sources, chicken, fish, certain cuts of red meat usually top sirloin..and low carb vegetables like broccoli. really theres no need for carbs after a certain point in the day, (unless trying to gain) you dont need any more fuel at 8 pm when you sleep at 10. last meal for me is about 730pm but sleep at 1030 also a good method of practice is casein protein.its a clumping protein that slowly gets used over 8 hours while asleep..when you sleep if you dont have a fuel source for your body's natural processes itll pull from muscle for energy (catabolism). really what it boils down to is whole foods. i cut breads..theres way better carb sources than bread..carbs. two types.white carbs (simple carbs)..(white rice white potatoes white bread) and wheat, or complex, (brown rice sweet potatoes oatmeal.)..the only time you really should be eating white or simple carbs is 1.) first thing in the morning, 2.) after exercise..otherwise try to stick to wheat stuff, (complex carbs)..they dont spike your insulin levels as sharp, more like a steady release over hours.. man im full of this information and ill just keep going and going


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

with exercise, its been proven many times over and again that HIIT is superior over steady state. they both have their place but for fat loss cardio.. id use HIIT, its high intensity interval training,, this is how it works..on a bike or running or eliptical or whatever.. i use a stationary bike. so 15 seconds hardcore fast as you can, then 45 seconds pedaling slow, or completely resting..well that cycle for two weeks then you do 20 or 25 seconds hard/fast and 40 or 35 seconds resting or slowly running/pedaling whatever. id use two week cycles..eventually youll condition yourself to like 45 on 15 off.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks all.

Kettlebells is something I've seen just never had the knowledge to pick one up the gym. I'll look into it. Prob a better all body workout than me attempting some kind of split.

I'll Defo try making some wraps but anything I cook tends to be bland and boring. Are store bought dressings and mayo's cool to use?

Dude, you obv know what the fuck you're on about. You think I should look for an all body workout I can do 2-3 times a week rather than a 4 day split, blasting different muscle groups each time?


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I could actually eo with a bit of advice from anyone who has a little weights or gym knowledge.
> 
> So 3 of my friends are into weights and do a 4 day split. I went on Tue and worked chest and bi's with them, obv at a Much lower weight but I'm still sore and it's two days later.
> 
> ...


i would definitely not!! you need to easily work into it over maybe two weeks, build your weight back up, youll definitely get injured way easier if you jump right back in with the weight you stopped at when you stopped lifting..if trying not to bulk just define and shed some fat i would cardio and weight train with light weights and high rep range..between 12-15.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Desr said:


> with exercise, its been proven many times over and again that HIIT is superior over steady state. they both have their place but for fat loss cardio.. id use HIIT, its high intensity interval training,, this is how it works..on a bike or running or eliptical or whatever.. i use a stationary bike. so 15 seconds hardcore fast as you can, then 45 seconds pedaling slow, or completely resting..well that cycle for two weeks then you do 20 or 25 seconds hard/fast and 40 or 35 seconds resting or slowly running/pedaling whatever. id use two week cycles..eventually youll condition yourself to like 45 on 15 off.


I'm playing 5's. Which is like high intensity soccer with small teams and lots of stop , start sprints.

I'm injuring myself more than I used to though. Hoping the gym will help

Edit : never done any real free weights type program, just messed about on machines but I'm starting to agree their regime is not for me.


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

what i would do is in the beginning figure out an all body split, but one day on one day off you need alot of rest, your body isnt used to it..and all body split maybe a week or two, then start focusing on muscle groups, i break it down MONchest and tricep, TUESoff/only cardio WED back and bicep THURS shoulders and traps FRI legs/cardio..and abs on your off days with your cardio..always do larger muscle groups first, chest before triceps and back before bicep..


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Kettlebells is something I've seen just never had the knowledge to pick one up the gym. I'll look into it. Prob a better all body workout than me attempting some kind of split.
> 
> ...


No. make your own dressings its easy
if you use mayo do it in moderation to be honest
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/buttermilk_ranch_dressing.html
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/sesame_tamari_vinaigrette.html
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/orange_walnut_vinaigrette.html
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/cilantro_lime_vinaigrette.html
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/balsamic_vinaigrette

heres a few

I did insanity by shaun T and lost a considerable amount of weight but also gained muscle


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys if anyone wants to get rock hard abs in 60 days hit me up i got this dvd coming out in a few weeks i also do anal!


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

pre and post workout nutrition is important as well..before make sure you have approx 30 g protein and about 30 g carbs, i weigh like 200 so i do more than that but anyyywayyyss..make sure your carb source pre is slow digesting carbs, sweet potato brown rice to last you through the exercise, (i usually have a carb/stim supplement during workout) and then post workout you want white carbs and protein to refill, but just for the post workout meal, then resume normal daily carb operations lol..my pre/post workout is like this.. approx 90 min before:
7 oz sweet potato
2/3 cup oatmeal
6 eggs
maybe 4 oz of chicken or fish

then 25 min before supplements including whey protein and whatever else i may be taking

then after:
8 oz white potato, white rice- (to equal between 40-50 g carbs)
7 oz lean protein, chicken, fish
casein/whey mix for the long lasting casein protein as well as the immediate in the whey.

EDIT: ^^with mayo i only use reduced fat, its usually soybean oil which gross. or the olive oil mayo. in olive oil those are actually healthy fats, use sparingly but still i get like 75-90 g fat a day, i usually take shots of it lol. but i also weigh more than avg and my exercise intensity is pretty high.


----------



## KLITE (May 8, 2014)

> Hey guys if anyone wants to get rock hard abs in 60 days hit me up i got this dvd coming out in a few weeks i also do anal!


How much?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> well its been proven
> weightloss is
> 70% nutrition and 30% fitness.
> you can eat shit work out hours everyday and still not loose weight or be healthy







Way to go love! That's hard to do


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Did someone say anal? 

Thanks again. Honestly appreciated.

I'm all in on the gym but agree with Sunni its pointless if I'm eating all the wrong food.

Those links look good and pretty easy to follow. Can't see me whisking n shit tho. I'm busy and lazy. A terrible combo.lol


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Did someone say anal?
> 
> Thanks again. Honestly appreciated.
> 
> ...


youll get used to it


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

KLITE said:


> How much?


20 bucks for the dvd 5 bucks for the manus!


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

yeah haha, it does really all boil down to nutrition..cal in vs cal out and the energy your body is getting from food. you want the food you take in to be used efficiently. things i avoid just off the top of my head, anything fried, any salad dressings / sauces, sugars (your body doesnt need sugar unless med issues obvs) and its one of the things thats in everrrryytthiinngg, bread/ crackers and chips.. cereals...uhh...lol


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

and yeah i love cooking and its pretty easy, i dread it sometimes but when im cooking chicken and everyone else is eating pizza its like yeah i bet its good but i bet ill look better than you will..theres a competitive aspect to getting in shape, theres a quote:

everytime you wake up late, everytime you skip a workout everytime you cheat on your diet...someone out there is getting ahead of you..and well.. fuck that lol..that makes me wanna go lift now!!! RAAAGGGE!!! no im jklol


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> 20 bucks for the dvd 5 bucks for the manus!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Did someone say anal?
> 
> Thanks again. Honestly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Dr. G, when you start putting healthy food in your body, you will feel so much better you'll find you want to take the extra time. Besides, once you get your eating habits dialed in, it's simple.

Everyone eat your greens.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I'm in but how did you lose 10 pounds in a month???


Cut off your head?


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Desr said:


> yeah haha, it does really all boil down to nutrition..cal in vs cal out and the energy your body is getting from food. you want the food you take in to be used efficiently. things i avoid just off the top of my head, anything fried, any salad dressings / sauces, sugars (your body doesnt need sugar unless med issues obvs) and its one of the things thats in everrrryytthiinngg, bread/ crackers and chips.. cereals...uhh...lol


nothing wrong with salad dressing if you make it yourself as well as sauces 
your body does indeed benefit from fruits which have sugar ,they also contain phytonutrients and fibre, which is good for you


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Cut off your head?



No I whould only lose 5 pounds cuz I have no brain


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


 Manus!!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2014)

5-08-2014

before pic dont be offended by chest pubes


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

ouuuu good idea! before and after pics!


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

People hate finding out that those abs come more from eating clean than working out.
Turkey breast, shrimp, tuna and veggies.
Oatmeal for breakfast.
As much water as you can stand then drink more.
Eat Every three hours ish.
Avoid red meat n dairy.

All protiein is not equal. 

Olive oil n avacados are good for you and help maintain a full feeling.

Raw unsalted nuts are a great snack in small portions.
Ie 10 unsalted almonds.

Eat all the salad you like but remember to forget all the cheese n ranch.

When you start adding cheese use it like salt, just a small bit.

More veggies.
More fruit.

Exercise. 

The real trick is to find ways to keep food interesting.
You do have to plan your meals and possibly carry snacks with you so you dont find yourself
in mcdonalds sucking dick for a fat fix.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

I'll post if you post sunni.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

Nice tits!


ChingOwn said:


> 5-08-2014
> 
> before pic dont be offended by chest pubes
> 
> View attachment 3148328


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> nothing wrong with salad dressing if you make it yourself as well as sauces
> your body does indeed benefit from fruits which have sugar ,they also contain phytonutrients and fibre, which is good for you


i mean it depends how hard youre trying to acheive your goals.. if you dont mind it being a little harder and take a little longer to achieve results..use a looser diet, the diet im referring to is a pretty strict diet for results pretty fast, but its also geared toward adding lean mass and cutting fat asap. specifically a weight loss diet would be different, it also depends what your diet looks like now.. and what works for me may not work for you or vice versa, like for example some people can eat bread when they cut, i cannot. lol..and yes sugar from fruit is the best sugar you can eat, but at the end of the day its still sugar..and you body doesnt need it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice tits!


Lol. Sunshine shows his support in a strange way.

Suppose it's kinda of encouragment.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Desr said:


> i mean it depends how hard youre trying to acheive your goals.. if you dont mind it being a little harder and take a little longer to achieve results..use a looser diet, the diet im referring to is a pretty strict diet for results pretty fast, but its also geared toward adding lean mass and cutting fat asap. specifically a weight loss diet would be different, it also depends what your diet looks like now.. and what works for me may not work for you or vice versa, like for example some people can eat bread when they cut, i cannot. lol..and yes sugar from fruit is the best sugar you can eat, but at the end of the day its still sugar..and you body doesnt need it.


but your body needs fruit, for many reasons , and sugar comes with it.

If you think your diet is strict you should try mine LOL


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice tits!


The mexican girls have made me fat and lazy they say its a sign that they are doing there job..ever seen a skinny cartel drug lord?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2014)

charface said:


> P
> 
> The real trick is to find ways to keep food interesting.
> You do have to plan your meals and possibly carry snacks with you so you dont find yourself
> in mcdonalds sucking dick for a fat fix.


Know's what he's talking about. The two above points make the dif between success and falling off the wagon IMHO. 

For me though, I do better to eat 3 meals. I read a book (EAT TO LIVE) and he talks about not eating the small meal several times a day. He says it's because it keeps your body/organs in a constant state of digestion which is not good for you. I used to eat 6 mini meals and it was okay, but it was a hassle ordering my life around what and when I was going to eat. so after reading that, I found 3 is better for my body. 


Just started Cross fit yesterday. I was the only girl in our basics class. What a rooster fest. LOL I thought I'd be a mess today., but the only thing sore is my quads. Yikes. We did do massive squats.


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

redmeat and dairy should be included in any well rounded diet, ill replace 10 oz fish or chicken for a lean cut of red meat maybe 2x a week. moderation. skim milk, while protein..also like 12g sugar/8oz..so i watch that..i dont do cheeses when cutting..greek yogurt a few times a week..but again what works for me may not work for you/others..


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> The mexican girls have made me fat and lazy they say its a sign that they are doing there job..ever seen a skinny cartel drug lord?


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

what i do for meals is ill take a whole bag of chicken and cook it all..evoo and thats it lol little seasonings or whatever, then a bag of broccolli or similar green, then i take those chinese take out plastic trays with lids and divide the food into like 7-8 oz chicken and like 5 oz broc...do the same with fish..ill grill sometimes and bake potatoes on the grill for pre and post workout..always try to change up your protein and carb sources like not always chkn or not always fish.. same with potatoes and rice and stuff..


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Know's what he's talking about. The two above points make the dif between success and falling off the wagon IMHO.
> 
> For me though, I do better to eat 3 meals. I read a book (EAT TO LIVE) and he talks about not eating the small meal several times a day. He says it's because it keeps your body/organs in a constant state of digestion which is not good for you. I used to eat 6 mini meals and it was okay, but it was a hassle ordering my life around what and when I was going to eat. so after reading that, I found 3 is better for my body.
> 
> ...


you are correct but alot of people still choose to eat 5-6 small meals a day
i choose three meals, a mid morning snack and a mid afternoon snack


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

and lol ^^ everytime i get in a steady relationship i fall off the wagon..i dont know what it is..girls make me fat. hahahjkjk..no i think its the- always cooking delicious foods for dinner i shouldnt be eating thing.hahah

EDIT> i do 
wakeup
eat
workout-done maybe by 10-11 am
eat
3pm
eat
5pm
eat
7-730 ish
eat
1030-11pm sleep

but then theres little hardboiled eggs and a few shakes and some nuts or some little snack randomly scattered through the daylol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Desr said:


> but again what works for me may not work for you/others..


It's obv you know what you're talking about and the comment above shows you understand everyone is working towards different goals.

Thanks again for the input, I'm determined to improve my health and I'll post any updates or questions.

And sunni....your a godsend. If it's cool with you I might hit you up for more dietary advice.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> It's obv you know what you're talking about and the comment above shows you understand everyone is working towards different goals.
> 
> Thanks again for the input, I'm determined to improve my health and I'll post any updates or questions.
> 
> And sunni....your a godsend. If it's cool with you I might hit you up for more dietary advice.


yup go ahead, 
^_^ , im lacking in fitness information for men as im female so what works for me doesnt for men, but i do know amazing nutrition information


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

Desr said:


> and lol ^^ everytime i get in a steady relationship i fall off the wagon..i dont know what it is..girls make me fat. hahahjkjk..no i think its the- always cooking delicious foods for dinner i shouldnt be eating thing.hahah
> 
> EDIT> i do
> wakeup
> ...


Its these girls i always get forced to fatness when a girl is entertaining my penis on a daily basis to. One day im all buff and strong the next day im eating me n eds pizza with chicken wings fries and extra ranch getting head while a tyler perry movie plays!


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Know's what he's talking about. The two above points make the dif between success and falling off the wagon IMHO.
> 
> For me though, I do better to eat 3 meals. I read a book (EAT TO LIVE) and he talks about not eating the small meal several times a day. He says it's because it keeps your body/organs in a constant state of digestion which is not good for you. I used to eat 6 mini meals and it was okay, but it was a hassle ordering my life around what and when I was going to eat. so after reading that, I found 3 is better for my body.
> 
> ...


Crossfit should be very effective for making lean muscle n endurance.
As far as the three meals or several
you are correct to adjust it to your needs. If you can not meld life schedule and eating you are setting yourself up to fail.

I also agree that red meat and dairy are fine in moderation at some point.
The problem with food addicts is at first eating a little cheese triggers a craving for MORECHEESE!!!!

I recomend a very clean diet for the first month if you can hack it.

Then mellow out a bit until you find a happy medium.

Don't be to hard on yourself.
I know some very high level athletes
who have a cheat day.

What ever works for you.

I also recomend staying away from your scale. It will only frusterate you.

Just trust that if you are eating well and exercising good things are happening.
Of course you want to keep track 
but the scale can really mess with your mind unnessecarilly.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

If I can get a basic weights program going, along with football once a week and a swim or cycle at the weekend I should be ok for fitness but I think I'll struggle with the food side.


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

welp good luck everyone. safety first! feel free to pvt msg me any and all, im in the process of being accepted majoring in exercise kinesiology (like sports science) ive been working out for about 10 years on and off(except injuries and then laziness from being injured lol!!) my mentor is 83 and still lifting. haha he recalls when people thought they were "queer" for bodybuilding. haha funny stories..

EDIT: yes i forgot that, usually people include a cheat day once a week, i used to do it sunday..but id cheat with healthy foods..just eating as much as i want..but what i do now is power through like 2 or 3 weeks..then a cheat day..junk food tastes like garbage after not eating it for that long anyways.hahaha everyone good luck once again!


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> If I can get a basic weights program going, along with football once a week and a swim or cycle at the weekend I should be ok for fitness but I think I'll struggle with the food side.


dont feel to bad pretty much everyone struggles with the food aspect of it find someone who can support you through your "bad times"
but dont forget to give in sometimes too
if you want that damn donut with a latte once a week, have it

you wanna have a beer and pizza with friends one month...do it.

try not to make it so constricting in your diet that ...it affects your positive attitude.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

You are shiting me right? Latte once week!! I'm on three a day.

This is gonna be tougher than I anticipated.lol


----------



## Desr (May 8, 2014)

willpower..you CAN eat like shit, but if youre genuinely interested and want to take the step to getting in shape..youll realize its 5 steps forward, 4 steps back with eating like garbage..trying to go east heading west..trying to go up the down escalator, you can do it..but lol itd be waaay easier if it was working with you instead of against you.


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> If I can get a basic weights program going, along with football once a week and a swim or cycle at the weekend I should be ok for fitness but I think I'll struggle with the food side.


Someone doing tons of work like that will of course require more calories.
Im pro carbs for breakfast as long as they are healthy.

I liked whey protien mixed with fruits
and oatmeal for breakfast and just about 1/2 cup of pasta with my lunch.

You will start to feel mentally fatigued when you are starving yourself. Nothing will be fun.

You prolly already know this stuff but im posting for anyone who don't. 

Starving yourself and overworking is not what this is about.
You will weaken yourself and overindulge and give up.

Lifestyle not a weight cut


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2014)

Desr said:


> willpower..you CAN eat like shit, but if youre genuinely interested and want to take the step to getting in shape..youll realize its 5 steps forward, 4 steps back with eating like garbage..trying to go east heading west..trying to go up the down escalator, you can do it..but lol itd be waaay easier if it was working with you instead of against you.


its been PROVEN. that people who are so strict on a diet FAIL.
and they binge eat shit and fall off the wagon

so yes moderation of the "bad" things once and while is good MENTALLY. it promotes that people feel like they're achieving something while not being so constrictive that they have freedom
same reason animals in testing will do the job to get the treat.
its the same with weightloss

there are of course the powerhouse people who can throw themselves into it like 150% and never eat a bad meal but those people are so few and far that the most general people
who are overweight and eat nothing but bad shit they cant just do it so completely without feeling so upset and end up binge eating and falling off the track
people need some sort of "reward" inorder to continue on their goals.


----------



## KLITE (May 8, 2014)

> Those links look good and pretty easy to follow. Can't see me whisking n shit tho.


HAHAHAAHAH EPIC POST!


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

here is the rub if you be dealing with a legit food addiction.

Most drugs can be avoided which stops them from triggering the cycle.

Food can not be avoided.
Imo probably one of the hardest habits to break. 
Setting yourself up for failure with too lofty goals allows relapes which carries guilt and anxiety which triggers addiction.

Its an ugly cycle.

If you cheat do not compound it with a mental beating. It does more harm than good.
Set goals that are achievable and just know its better than you were doing.


----------



## Wilksey (May 8, 2014)

FUCK "weight loss".

Set your goals around body composition and performance, as they are a far more accurate assessment of your fitness than your weight. Muscle weighs more than fat, and measuring your weight will NOT reflect your muscle gain, which could make you believe you are not making progress.

Cardio is king, and this fact is proven time and time again in combative sport competition. Learn how to come up with a cardio plan that gets your heart rate up to an appropriate (read SAFE) level for your current fitness level, maintain it for at LEAST 20 minutes, and build on that. 

FUCK weights.

Do you plan on being a competition body builder, or power lifter? No. Then stick with body weight exercises. Look at swimmers, rock climbers, and especially GYMNASTS. Those folks have an excellent body composition, great strength and endurance, and excellent strength to weight ratios. Heavy weights are great for ego's and injuries, but that's about it, that's why wiry guys with good cardio can school the shit out of big "power" dudes that burn out after a minute of intense exertion.

Body weight exercises are where it's at, and not only do they build strength and endurance, but they also build on your cardio, require NO fucking equipment, and can be done ANYWHERE, ANY TIME. 

Diet is the key to your existence. You are what you eat, and if you eat a bunch of shit, your body will reflect that. You may not like "healthy" foods, but that's probably because you have conditioned yourself to eat foods high in fat, sugar, salt, and other bullshit. Recondition yourself to view food as FUEL and not a "treat", and after time, it will taste better, and you will actually be able to enjoy the NATURAL sweetness common in fruits, and the NATURAL flavors found in veggies. FUCK salt, FUCK butter, and FUCK any other fattening bullshit used to "flavor" your foods. Use spices instead, like garlic, hot peppers, ginger, black pepper, cumin (I love that shit), all spice, etc... You should have plenty of fats in your diet without having to add fats to flavor the fats.

Yogurt is a "secret weapon", and IMO, the bomb. Not the store bought shit filled with sugar, but plain yogurt filled with the things you put in it yourself. I make my own using store bought plain yogurt and a gallon of milk. I toss in pecans, or hazlenuts, coconut, strawberries, or blueberries, or whatever kind of fruit I have available, and it is fucking DELICIOUS. Yogurt is an excellent source of vitamins and proteins, and the active cultures help you digest your food more efficiently. A huge bowl of yogurt makes an excellent meal by itself, or a snack, and helps build muscle.

Whatever you do, do it carefully and consistently, and you will improve your quality of life.

Best of luck.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)

Char, I do feel like shit. Went to the gym Tue and then played my usual game of football thur night. Everything aches.

Think it's diet combined with getting that bit older. Used to get baked and play for hours, now I'm blowing after 20mins.

What's a decent breakfast? Should I be supplementing with a protein powder if I want to keep this up? I like toast and scrambled eggs or bagels. They seem semi healthy.


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Char, I do feel like shit. Went to the gym Tue and then played my usual game of football thur night. Everything aches.
> 
> Think it's diet combined with getting that bit older. Used to get baked and play for hours, now I'm blowing after 20mins.
> 
> What's a decent breakfast? Should I be supplementing with a protein powder if I want to keep this up? I like toast and scrambled eggs or bagels. They seem semi healthy.


I go for the oatmeal in the morning for energy
I do like protien powder in the morning because im lazy.

I would dump it in a blender with a bananna n some blueberries or whatever fruit you like.
Add oatmeal n liquid.
I used water but do what strikes your fancy.

But yes protien powder for repairing muscle is great.

I do not recomend you eat it as a replacement for clean protien but as a supliment.
And yes old people hurt more.
My brain is all about it but my body hurts.

Rest is a critical part of this.

Of course you will hurt if you overdo a workout. aim more concerned with long term burn out.

When you get it the only way I know
is to go eat some good old carbs n rest for a few says.


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

Good luck guys imma go masturbate n stare at food.


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 8, 2014)

charface said:


> Good luck guys imma go masturbate n stare at food.


I lost 75lbs that way


----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I lost 75lbs that way


Of semen?


----------



## Garden Boss (May 8, 2014)

Mostly tears 
Friction Fire burnt my pubes (about a pound)
The rest was resisting that deep fried/dollar menu habit I fell into.
Weight Loss Shake every breakfast


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

It didnt work for me....I lost 75 pounds of food that way!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## randybishop (May 8, 2014)

Lost 30 lbs going vegan and kept it off for three years. No going back.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 8, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I'm in but how did you lose 10 pounds in a month???


Basically I started to introduce more raw vegetables into my diet. Replacing a meal everyday with a salad of raw veggies. Mostly spinach some lettuce and carrots tomatoes or anything else I have. But I still used croutons and heavy salad dressing. 

I stopped eating poultry, pork and beef almost a year ago.(basically no change in weight after that) 

Now that I'm used to eating raw vegetables on a daily basis I plan to cut out grains for the most part. (mostly because they are a trigger food for me. I start eating and can't stop.)


----------



## Balzac89 (May 8, 2014)

I'm also training for a mountain climbing trip this summer. It's easier to climb a mountain when you have less weight to carry up.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 9, 2014)

When I do over eat it is always grain and processed grain foods I eat. It makes it harder to not eat them because my family refuses to change their diet. They still question why I don't eat beef, poultry or pork. 

I know one thing I was happier before I gained this weight.


----------



## Desr (May 9, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> When I do over eat it is always grain and processed grain foods I eat. It makes it harder to not eat them because my family refuses to change their diet. They still question why I don't eat beef, poultry or pork.
> 
> I know one thing I was happier before I gained this weight.


healthy weight loss is approx 1-2 lbs a week, and whats your protein source(s)?> eat alot of fish?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 9, 2014)

Desr said:


> healthy weight loss is approx 1-2 lbs a week, and whats your protein source(s)?> eat alot of fish?


I eat fish atleast 3 times a week, but mostly I do protein shakes. 

I understand that weight loss at this speed isn't "healthy" But I'm not starving myself of vitamins or protein just calories.

My body has more than enough fat stored to feed my caloric needs.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 9, 2014)

I'm gonna tell you right now whether you believe it or not I'm down 4 pounds in 36 hours after not eating any grains. ( I'm also pretty empty inside right now)

Yesterday I ate a large spinach, lettuce and tomato salad for breakfast with black coffee.
A few hours later for lunch I had a 40 gram protein shake.
For a snack I had an apple.

For dinner I had a another apple. I also had a salad spinach, lettuce, cherry tomatoes, carrot sticks, celery, cucumber slices.

For a snack later last night I had a box of raisin and an orange.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 9, 2014)

I also walked 2 miles at a very fast pace and did my regular sit ups, push ups and squats in the morning after my coffee but before my breakfast.

I wanted to add this also. Another big things I did was introduce sit ups, push ups and squats every morning. I put an alarm on my phone to remind me to do it every day.


----------



## tightpockt (May 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks Sunni, great advice
> 
> What kind of quick healthy lunches for work could I realistically make? I don't have much cooking experience and I'm usually tight for time.


You need a better connect with food, that's the biggest problem in weight loss.
Who doesnt have 30 min to prepare a meal for themselves? Make double and eat the leftovers for lunch. Processed, prepared food is TERRIBLE for you. Learn to cook, its rewarding. Find a few recipes you like, go to a farmers market, drink water, be healthy!
Eat normal sized portions. Etc..

As far as working out..nothing beats old school calisthenics. Body resistance. Pushups, pullups, crunches, two leg and one leg squats. Kettle bell as ppreviously posted is a great idea.
Coming out of boot camp everybody who was overweight lost it and everybody who was under weight gained it...not one iron plate was lifted


----------



## Hookabelly (May 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> You are shiting me right? Latte once week!! I'm on three a day.
> 
> This is gonna be tougher than I anticipated.lol


Not sure if this has been suggested. But TRACK EVERYTHING THAT GOES IN YOUR MOUTH you can get a calorie tracker on your phone (my fitness pal, spark people, live strong) are all good ones. MFP also tracks water, exercise and nutritional breakdown based on your stats so you can see how much protein, fat, etc, you are taking in. takes a while to get dialed in, but it remembers your common foods etc so the more you use it the easier it gets.

you'd be amazed at the caloric value of foods like cheese. Just one ounce (the size of my thumb) is 90-100 calories.


I know counting calories seems ancient, but the bottom line: you must burn more than you consume to lose weight. It's that simple. All this pairing foods, eating this with that and eliminating this, yadda yadda, is pointless unless your remember the simple math

You must burn more than you consume. And when you see how nutritionally devoid this processed crap is and how hight calorie it is, well that's an eye opener too. That's why greens veggies and some fruits (whole grains in moderation) are great. You feel fuller without the loads of fat and cals.



Gonzo, nothing wrong with a daily latte: I sometimes have one or two, BUT they are 90 cals each and yes it counts against my daily goal of 1300 cals


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

Desr said:


> healthy weight loss is approx 1-2 lbs a week, and whats your protein source(s)?> eat alot of fish?


people who are heavier, as in overweight or obese will loose more than 1-2 lbs a week during weightloss once they get to a better weight they will end up loosing 1-2 lbs per week after that


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks hooka, I'll check.out those apps

Bad day today. Played 5's last night, my body still aches and for some reason I couldn't sleep. So 4hrs of terrible restless snoozing, then in to work to fight with the hoards of morons I call colleagues.

I've had an orange. Store bought, cheese, ham, mayo salad sandwich at about 10. Large lattes at 8ish and 11ish

Burrito at about 4ish and then I feel asleep on the couch for an hour.

Need to make changes. Do you think my poor sleeping is linked to diet? Struggle to get 4-5 hrs each night


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 9, 2014)

I couldn't gain weight if I ate like this...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I couldn't gain weight if I ate like this...
> View attachment 3149004


Racist


----------



## Hookabelly (May 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks hooka, I'll check.out those apps
> 
> Bad day today. Played 5's last night, my body still aches and for some reason I couldn't sleep. So 4hrs of terrible restless snoozing, then in to work to fight with the hoards of morons I call colleagues.
> 
> ...


When you say you struggle to get 4-5 is that because that's all you can sleep? Do you awake feeling rested or tired? 

Depends on your age. The older we get the less sleep we need. That said, proper sleep is highly underrated and often ignored in our culture. If you lose sleep, the popular thinking is you produce more cortisol (the stress hormone responsible for weight gain). I do know that there are many medical studies done stating that the reason sleep is crucial to weight loss is because people who are lacking adequate rest tend to overeat more than those who get a solid 7-8 hours. 

As I get older it's harder to sustain sleep, but I sure know the difference when I go for 3 or 4 days with only 4-6 hours. Of course everyone's different and yadda yadda, but yes, get plenty of rest. IMO it's key to better health. 

**This includes turning off all t.v.s computers, etc that lend artificial light while trying to sleep. This light interferes with REM sleep.


----------



## Desr (May 9, 2014)

lol are people really picking apart what im saying.. annnyywaayyyss i didnt count calories for the longest time, progress isnt halted because youre not counting calories..but to fine tune i started counting everything..but as a starting point id start counting your macronutrients (fat protein carb) 30/30/40%.. i figure that would be easier than just "hit the ground running" counting everything


----------



## Desr (May 9, 2014)

earlier^^ supplements were mentioned, supplements are just that. supplements. as in they should only supplement your diet, when i wake up i take a whey protein shake, after sleeping and not eating and burning up all the casein from the shake the night prior your body is either close to catabolic or already has been catabolic. so its good to get that fast acting protein (whey) asap to cease catabolic activity. then i eat like 45 min later, i scatter maybe like 3 shakes throughout the day..some people think supps are "cheating" like theyre roids haha, every supplement i take is already in the food im eating, its just additional.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2014)

is this too much rib cage, or is she still bonable ?


----------



## Desr (May 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks hooka, I'll check.out those apps
> 
> Bad day today. Played 5's last night, my body still aches and for some reason I couldn't sleep. So 4hrs of terrible restless snoozing, then in to work to fight with the hoards of morons I call colleagues.
> 
> ...


i really think your poor sleeping is linked to the caffeine consumption..when i eat like shit i usually pass out right away, such a sharp insulin spike will make you drowsy, people think its tryptophan in the turkey that makes them sleepy at thanksgiving, its actually because people stuff their fucking faces so much their insulin spikes super high and they get sleepy, youd have to eat something like 30 lbs of turkey to get the levels of tryptophan that are sedating. lol. 'MERICA!


----------



## Desr (May 9, 2014)

thats too much rib cage for me. lol maybe if she ate a huge meal and drank a bunch of water and a bunch of beer too, smooth out that xylophone.hahah


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2014)

I don't see that desr. You know you're stuff as far as I can tell.

Don't know if I'll be able to use it all that well, think I may need to learn how to walk before I can run if you get me. I definitely appreciate the help and info tho.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 9, 2014)

Look Gonzo, you're right - information overload. Start with these three things:

Sleep
Whole foods (no packaged shit)
Exercise an hour a day.


----------



## Desr (May 9, 2014)

bam^ exactly. good luck. pm me if you need.


----------



## KLITE (May 9, 2014)

> I eat fish atleast 3 times a week, but mostly I do protein shakes.
> 
> I understand that weight loss at this speed isn't "healthy" But I'm not starving myself of vitamins or protein just calories.
> 
> My body has more than enough fat stored to feed my caloric needs.


WHen i started juicing i came across this documentary of an australian guy who goes on a vegetable juice fast and looses a ridiculous amount of weight in two months. Suppose kind of a similar principle though i would be worried about not ingesting any protein. My mum has been telling me about a book she read of an american doctor claiming that wheat is the worst thing ever for your body. Is that partly why you dont consume grains? Or just calories?


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

in spirit of the weightloss group 
heres me before at 178 

went vegan and lost alot me at 160-50ish 


and me today at the gym like 20 mins ago 


work hard folks dig deep!
proper nutrition and working out does indeedwork and you all can get to your goals!
I still have another 15 to go, but honestly due to the nature of my work outs as long as the inches go weight on the scale doesnt matter because muscle weights more than fat 

it takes a brave sole to put up these pics! eeeek
*hides*


----------



## charface (May 9, 2014)

Nice Sunni.
Can't argue with results like that. Plus being a foody I'm sure you can post some intersting recipes.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

charface said:


> Nice Sunni.
> Can't argue with results like that. Plus being a foody I'm sure you can post some intersting recipes.


oh i have plenty ^_^ im such a foodie , changes all start in the kitchen imho

the big thing for me, was i was so fucking unhappy....like i would cry everytime i had to go out with friends to a bar or something.. i hated the way i looked.
and ive never felt like that in my life.
so i made the change, i dropped everything went vegan lost most of my weight just cutting out animal products
i realize that isnt a change anyone is usually willing to make and i respect that but for me, it worked being so strict onmyself is how i knew i could stop cravings or not give in
and now im a happy little moral and ethical vegan who dances in the sunshine and eats apples and strawberries and the occasional veggie burger. 
it just worked for me for whatever reason
so i made it my goal to help others
signed up to become a Certified holistic nutritionist because now im so goddamn passionate about healthy food and healthy living.


----------



## charface (May 9, 2014)

A bunch of the old cliches are true. Like do not shop on an empty stomach.
Shopping while hungry is a great way to end up with a kitchen full of junk food.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

charface said:


> A bunch of the old cliches are true. Like do not shop on an empty stomach.
> Shopping while hungry is a great way to end up with a kitchen full of junk food.


so true. 

i mean realistically make real goals for yourself.
i have 15 lbs to loose imho. according to my bmi i should be 110.
i do not ever see myself being 110.
Im naturally curvy, and have a bigger chest i would look fucking stupid at 110, because ive been there when i was younger and it wasnt a healthy weight for me. i looked disgusting. 
I would like to be 125-130ish i believe for me thats the right weight, of course though i would like to add more muscle which is what my gym is gunna do so yay ^_^


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

by the way my new work out shoes are ADORABLE. LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (May 9, 2014)

My new workout shoes are also pretty fetch.


----------



## KLITE (May 9, 2014)

> changes all start in the kitchen imho


Im totally gonna have to second that, I have hardly broken a sweat since you help me become vegetarianish and lost over 15 kg so far.



> My new workout shoes are also pretty fetch.


Hahahah youre starting to make me laugh like bigsby used to. I would fucking love those shoes for tripping man oh my goooood yes please


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I would like that. Wanted to start a fitness/health thread but wondered if it would be perceived as trying to "girlify" RIU.


I fucken love you Hookabelly. If we both weren't straight chicks, I would totally be renting a U-haul so we could shack up on our 3rd date.


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I'm in but how did you lose 10 pounds in a month???


I lost 203 in a month -- but that was when the divorce was finalized. Lost another 40 that year cause I was happy again. Weird how that works. Plus I only had popcorn and wine for dinner. I totally recommend this diet.


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oh absolutely. I wouldn't expect to gain anything without some sacrifice. I was just picturing those "only eat this" "diets"...or, like "Hey I only eat construction paper, but I can have as much of it as I want" sort of "diet" ya know...I would love to get into some _actual _healthier eating.


 The thing that has worked *best* for me, is to limit the "food from a box" stuff (frozen pizza, chicken pot pie, which, alas, doesn't have pot in it! Go figure? And other high calorie/fat foods) and sadly, to limit alcohol. (I love a frosty Ninkasi) 

I know I tend to eat/drink WAY more when I'm unhappy (aka *suicidal *-- just killing self slowly thru food/alcohol, as opposed to quicker methods), so addressing those unhappy areas of my life, and changing them works best for me. 

I've experienced a recent string of really *happy *events lately, and huh? I'm losing weight because I'm happy, and I *feel* like eating _spinach,_ and walking the dogs. I've also gotten a FUCKING FABULOUS new job with bennies (and they don't drug test!). I'm working with gardeners, and food pantry people, and it's so mother fucking happy with this crowd. They're SO nice (I'm the pessimist at the office). It's been a while, but I'm actually happy going to work, and the home life is smooth too. 

It's been so hard for SOOO long, I 'm_ internally_ skeptical -- and can't _fully _accept the happiness. Keep waiting for the hammer to fall.

Epic Overshare. Sorry. I really adore you guys (gals) sometimes


----------



## Pinworm (May 9, 2014)

Silly String said:


> The thing that has worked *best* for me, is to limit the "food from a box" stuff (frozen pizza, chicken pot pie, which, alas, doesn't have pot in it! Go figure? And other high calorie/fat foods) and sadly, to limit alcohol. (I love a frosty Ninkasi)
> 
> I know I tend to eat/drink WAY more when I'm unhappy (aka *suicidal *-- just killing self slowly thru food/alcohol, as opposed to quicker methods), so addressing those unhappy areas of my life, and changing them works best for me.
> 
> ...


 This is so cool to hear. I'm stoked that you're stoked. Grats on the new job. That's fucking radical things are going your way. I know how you feel though - inner skepticism - just gotta keep that positive mental attitude - and no one / nothing can stand in your way.


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> FUCK "weight loss".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will sound ridiculous, but I eat healthier now, partly because I have a pet rabbit! We spoil the shit outta him, and he requires a LOT of veggies per week. 

I buy so many more vegetables, and I don't want them to go to waste. (because, DOG FORBID, he has to eat the same thing 2 days in a row). I also have an entire garden for him, and I snitch stuff daily. 

I've noticed that I don't ache as much as I used to, since eating healthier. It's an age/rabbit thing, I guess.


----------



## Pinworm (May 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> by the way my new work out shoes are ADORABLE. LOL


 Pics!


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

tightpockt said:


> You need a better connect with food, that's the biggest problem in weight loss.
> Who doesnt have 30 min to prepare a meal for themselves? Make double and eat the leftovers for lunch. Processed, prepared food is TERRIBLE for you. Learn to cook, its rewarding. Find a few recipes you like, go to a farmers market, drink water, be healthy!
> Eat normal sized portions. Etc..
> 
> ...


I totally agree.......some starter recipes:

https://www.google.com/#q=food+hero+oregon

They're actually very common sense recipes, and tips, but isn't that what we want, in the long haul? 

Maybe when weed is legalized next Fall, they'll add low fat pot brownie recipes?


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> This is so cool to hear. I'm stoked that you're stoked. Grats on the new job. That's fucking radical things are going your way. I know how you feel though - inner skepticism - just gotta keep that positive mental attitude - and no one / nothing can stand in your way.


I was never a pessimist before...but sometimes you get SO beaten down, you wake up, and it's a habit. Tough to break that one.

It helps that I get PAID for travel, and I actually lol when I'm diving off to a meeting. I just bought my first *new* (to me) car in 20 years. Schweet Ass Mini Cooper Convertible. Pinworm, I'll take you for a spin, if I ever have a conference in the Bay. Mebbe some Salsa dancing in the Mission, then some pupusas at 3 am, across the street. Sign I miss *home* so much sometimes. .


----------



## Pinworm (May 9, 2014)

Silly String said:


> I was never a pessimist before...but sometimes you get SO beaten down, you wake up, and it's a habit. Tough to break that one.
> 
> It helps that I get PAID for travel, and I actually lol when I'm diving off to a meeting. I just bought my first *new* (to me) car in 20 years. Schweet Ass Mini Cooper Convertible. Pinworm, I'll take you for a spin, if I ever have a conference in the Bay. *Mebbe some Salsa dancing in the Mission, then some pupusas at 3 am, across the street.* Sign I miss *home* so much sometimes. .


You...I like you. I'm totally down. 







I have to warn you, though, it might be tough to keep up with these hot moves.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

You might regret that acceptance. I Salsa just like those guys! But I laugh a lot while doing it. That helps.


----------



## Silly String (May 9, 2014)

And Cuba Libres. Those help too. Anyone can Salsa with a coupla those in their system. If that's all you have for calorie intake that day, you can totally lose weight, too.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 10, 2014)

I switched to light beer. Lost 5lbs


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 10, 2014)

Motivation....


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Pics!


i was gonna say the same thing....lets see them shoes sunni.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 11, 2014)

I dont know if it has already been told here but dont use microwaves if you want to lost some weight! Microwaves are banned in Russia because they are actually quit dangerous for the health and weight! Cooking something in a microwaves is similar to drop a nuke above you food and then eat the radioactive fallout? They destroy every mineral, everything in the cooked food and just let the fat and some other nasty shit in it


----------



## Balzac89 (May 11, 2014)

Start of day Four I'm down another 2 pounds. So far down 6 out of 30. I'm really proud of myself I've been sticking to it. 

Like I said before grains and processed grains are a trigger for me to over eat. So I am altering my diet so I eat little to few.

I'm basically eating raw veggies and fruits. Also still eating eggs and taking protein shakes.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 11, 2014)

One big reason for me wanting to lose the weight is I want to be a better example for my residents. 

I've got a few kids who are obese and I feel like I can give them motivation by showing them it can be done.


----------



## KLITE (May 11, 2014)

Hey Balzac I get your grain situation. Im a bit like that too, not with brown rice or my home made whole wheat tortillas. But with refined grains i just want more the next meal.
For your previous post i deduce you work in some kind of foster home or the like? I live right next to one and volunteer helping the kids with english. Great attitude man! If you manage to lose the 30 pounds I will give you a KLITE medal of achievment. Even if you dont im sure youll manage to inspire them to do the same.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 11, 2014)

I work at a Residential placement for troubled youth who are attending school.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

So, I went for a 1k run today with puppy this morning. Feeling pretty good, still have some energy. Going to smoke a bowl, make a big ass salad, chow down, then get started on some cloning/cleaning up.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2014)

I made my own lunch today. Cesar salad, extra croutons and a bowl of grapes and banana to munch on for snacks.

Fuck you death!!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 13, 2014)

second session of cross fit. Pushed body to limits. that is all


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 14, 2014)

Yeah and a part of the thread could be healthy eating tips. I personally just don't eat. Not a good thing. Anybody gluten free? Heard some interesting stuff about it's better for you.


----------



## Desr (May 14, 2014)

aww you gotta eat, if you dont have some protein in your body..your body starts "eating" your muscles for energy to run your natural processes. even just laying in bed all day you burn calories. this is also the reason i suggest a high protein source first thing in the morning like eggs or a whey protein shake to stop your body from eating your muscles. i take a casein shake before bed. casein protein is a slow digesting clumping protein, lasts about 8 hrs. natural sources of casein protein are cottage cheese, greek yogurt, milk..


----------



## Desr (May 14, 2014)

also, i get that some of you guys and girls are on the go like work in the morning or dont have time to cook..what i do in a hurry is 12 oz skim milk, scoop protein and like half a cup of raw oatmeal, drink up-32ish g protein and like 35 g carbs. itll keep you going for a while..


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> well its been proven
> weightloss is
> 70% nutrition and 30% fitness.
> you can eat shit work out hours everyday and still not loose weight or be healthy


im 5'10 170lbs... i live off fast food mostly. i can sit and eat a whole pizza. everything i eat is on bread or got bread in it. i think its impossible for me to be overweight.. but im just proving your point wrong  ..also work crazy shifts standing the whole time running around a bar


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2014)

srh88 said:


> im 5'10 170lbs... i live off fast food mostly. i can sit and eat a whole pizza. everything i eat is on bread or got bread in it. i think its impossible for me to be overweight.. but im just proving your point wrong  ..also work crazy shifts standing the whole time running around a bar


Yes and no because is said WEIGHTLOSS I wasn't speaking about people with high matabolisma because obviously thy wouldn't need weightloss ...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 14, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Yeah and a part of the thread could be healthy eating tips. I personally just don't eat. Not a good thing. Anybody gluten free? Heard some interesting stuff about it's better for you.


Not necessarily. Recent research has shown that most people (except those with celiac disease) don't really have even a sensitivity to gluten, much less an intolerance. Much of it is marketing. But that said, some do feel better eating GF. Most (IMHO) feel better b/c when they cut out gluten they are cutting out all the empty carbs like bread, pasta etc. so it's not really that they were gluten intolerant but that they were eating too much starch to begin with. There are tons of articles about it. I tried it, and we put our son on it, no change. my husband tried it and felt better, so go figure. 

Dannyboy, you need to eat man! take care of your body. A good way to start is by just eating real food. No shakes, bars or processed crap OR DIET CRAP. Start there.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 14, 2014)

Ever since I joined RIU I've been consistently loosing weight. I guess I'm in.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 14, 2014)

srh88 said:


> im 5'10 170lbs... i live off fast food mostly. i can sit and eat a whole pizza. everything i eat is on bread or got bread in it. i think its impossible for me to be overweight.. but im just proving your point wrong  ..also work crazy shifts standing the whole time running around a bar


The road to diabetes is a short one with a diet like that.

You don't have to be fat to be unhealthy.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 14, 2014)

I attempted to jog a bit today. Didn't make it far, but it will improve. I quit smoking cigarettes about three months ago.

I have also been sick for almost two weeks here. Coughing up lumps of green and yellow mucus.
How long do you wait before you go to the docs?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 14, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/04/dan-janssen-_n_4899071.html

LOL this guy eats nothing but cheese pizza.

Says he is healthy except the occasional diabetic blackout.
Not a big deal right?


----------



## mr2shim (May 14, 2014)

srh88 said:


> im 5'10 170lbs... i live off fast food mostly. i can sit and eat a whole pizza. everything i eat is on bread or got bread in it. i think its impossible for me to be overweight.. but im just proving your point wrong  ..also work crazy shifts standing the whole time running around a bar


That will catch up to you when you get older, unless you stay active which is a HUGE key in not gaining weight on a terrible diet. My brother has gotten huge. He lives on fast food but doesn't move around very much.

IF you want to lose weight it all boils down to math.

There are 3,500 calories in one pound of fat. So in order to lose 1 pound of fat you have to burn off 3,500 calories. This can be done by cutting, dieting, exercising yada yada. Basically all you need to do is eat less than your body consumes, and exercise for at least 30 minutes everyday. Everybody has a different BMR, how much you can consume varies so I would suggest finding out your BMR.

I would also suggest getting a gym membership, that and monitoring how many calories you consume daily is the best/easiest/fastest way to get lose weight and get into shape.

One more thing, don't eat past 6pm if you can. The rate at which your body burns calories slows down at night and while you're sleeping so the later you eat the more likely the food you have eaten will turn into fat and not be burnt off as energy. 

If you're going to cut anything out of your diet let it be soda. Nothing puts on fat faster than soda as they're loaded with sugar and calories. Drinking 3 sodas is roughly 450 calories which would be a decent sized healthy meal that would keep you full for a while.


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2014)

mr2shim said:


> That will catch up to you when you get older, unless you stay active which is a HUGE key in not gaining weight on a terrible diet. My brother has gotten huge. He lives on fast food but doesn't move around very much.
> 
> IF you want to lose weight it all boils down to math.
> 
> ...


lol yeah im way to active. im the person that cant stand still and will burn a trail through your carpet pacing back and forth with nothing to do


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 14, 2014)

I've a pretty slow metabolism. Used to be over 220 pounds, and I'm 5'5". I didn't enjoyed high blood pressure


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

This threads full o fatty's I'm outta here.








Kidding. Cool idea..... Been eating healthier lately and I'm into it


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2014)

mr2shim said:


> That will catch up to you when you get older, unless you stay active which is a HUGE key in not gaining weight on a terrible diet. My brother has gotten huge. He lives on fast food but doesn't move around very much.
> 
> IF you want to lose weight it all boils down to math.
> 
> ...


id like to add, to people who have different sechudals, if you dont start you day like i work till 3pm its not possible to not eat after 6.
i work nightshifts, therefore my day starts when i wake up at around 3.
so if you are a natural night owl or have a job that makes you work late, figure out your "6pm" to stop eating at.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2014)

sorry i dont start my day until 3pm, usually i work till 6am-ish so i dont have dinner till late, well usually when people are eatin breaky


----------



## Desr (May 14, 2014)

shakes are the best way to supplement a diet, bars and shakes are very different nutritionally. my shake is 24g protein 1 or 2 carbs and 1 or 2 g sugar plus all sorts of other goodness, bcaas and what not, that i wont get into now...bars are usually carby, and sugary..more for bulking when you need calories..(or some as a meal replacement) anyways cut all the bull shit out of your diet, figure out your BMR and go from there..also if your going to eat at night, try to do just protein, 2 eggs or a chicken breast or tuna, also like cottage cheese or peanut butter. if you have to.. eventually you can figure out your schedule and when to eat and stuff so that youre not eating before bed. cardio your face off. and youll see improvements..its not as hard as it really seems. theres alot of science behind it. but like someone stated earlier^ its math. calories in vs calories out, and we all know i dont mean calories from godamn twinkies lol. HIIT cardio sessions take (no bullshit) ten minutes..i have an old 80s stationary bike that i use, people like give those away lol..i have like 3. heres a bmr link 

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/


----------



## KLITE (May 14, 2014)

Hey sunni
im kinda curious, what about when you just cant sleep? I only manage to sleep about 3 or 4 hours a morning and im up all night trying to get stoned enough to fall asleep and i never eat nor am hungry. Should i eat like a propper meal after my dinner (i have dinner around 11 or 12 pm) before falling asleep at like 8 am?


----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Hey sunni
> im kinda curious, what about when you just cant sleep?


I'll field this one, sunni...

Masturbate.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 14, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I attempted to jog a bit today. Didn't make it far, but it will improve. I quit smoking cigarettes about three months ago.
> 
> I have also been sick for almost two weeks here. Coughing up lumps of green and yellow mucus.
> How long do you wait before you go to the docs?


If the mucous doesn't turn clear in another week, you should get checked. Could be just a stubborn virus or walking pneumonia.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 14, 2014)

Okay this is embarrassing: I can't do a proper dead lift (yet anyway) I don't see why it's so hard to just "drop" my butt and NOT lift with my back. The cross fit coach person was teaching us this today and it FELT like I was doing it, but I was lifting with my back every time. I didn't want to injure back so I had to 'lift the bar of shame' which is a PVC pipe LOL I am the only girl and I never felt MORE like the only girl until that moment….fail. 

Of course everyone is cool and quick to offer help w/ technique. I don't mind using a plastic bar, I believe form is waaay more important to get the proper technique down. Just wish I wasn't surrounded by well meaning gorillas.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 23, 2014)

I've lost a total of 13.7 pounds in 15 days. 

I started riding bike instead of jogging. I like it better than jogging. Plus I can do 8 miles in about 45 minutes


----------



## Desr (May 23, 2014)

PRAISE THE BIKE! i always use a stationary bike for cardio..thats where its at. and lol you get to sit down!!!! cant beat it.

and deads especially something you want proper form on..belts help me keep my back straight, also bodybuilding.com has a narrated video for EVERY SINGLE EXERCISE..pretty awesome.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 23, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I've lost a total of 13.7 pounds in 15 days.
> 
> I started riding bike instead of jogging. I like it better than jogging. Plus I can do 8 miles in about 45 minutes


DUDE! way to go! Guys have it so much easier. All they have to do is quit drinking soda/beer and move a bit extra and the weight drops right off. my gender has a layer of fat to break through that males do not. *biology*


----------



## Silly String (May 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> DUDE! way to go! Guys have it so much easier. All they have to do is quit drinking soda/beer and move a bit extra and the weight drops right off. my gender has a layer of fat to break through that males do not. *biology*


The monthly hormone shift doesn't help us much either -- feels like each boob and the uterus gains a pound when Shark Week rolls around. Gets worse as you get older, and start approaching/hitting "The Change" -- excess weight really wants to stick. 

Boys can eat salad for lunch, and do 30 minutes of exercise every day, and lose 20 lbs in a month! I watched my ex hubbie do this ALL the time. Lucky guys!


----------



## a senile fungus (May 24, 2014)

I'm starting to welcome the feeling of being sore... I'm also loving the fact that I can see myself getting bigger. 

Hard mode for sure...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm also loving the fact that I can see myself getting bigger.


Just like before getting in the shower, no?


----------



## a senile fungus (May 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Just like before getting in the shower, no?


Naw, after showers is when the magic happens.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> well its been proven
> weightloss is
> 70% nutrition and 30% fitness.
> you can eat shit work out hours everyday and still not loose weight or be healthy


I eat shit don't work out and can't put on weight  some people just stay fat, some just stay thin. There is a percentage for genetics not taken into account


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I eat shit don't work out and can't put on weight  some people just stay fat, some just stay thin. There is a percentage for genetics not taken into account


yes i have stated there is males who cannot put on weight due to high metabolism


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 24, 2014)

Desr said:


> heres a bmr link
> 
> http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/





tip top toker said:


> I eat shit don't work out and can't put on weight  some people just stay fat, some just stay thin. There is a percentage for genetics not taken into account


Same here except I have a fair diet (besides beer) and am moderately active. More so in hunting season.
After figuring my BMI and then Harri Benedict equation through that link. Explains why I stay in shape. I burn 2000 calories laying in bed... Would need around 3600 calories to start gaining weight. Rarely eat that much. Beer included.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I eat shit don't work out and can't put on weight  some people just stay fat, some just stay thin. There is a percentage for genetics not taken into account


I think metabolism yes, but if you eat low/zero nutrition foods, you are probably starving for nutrients. Honey please eat some lean protein and veggies.


----------



## Mookjong (May 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Okay this is embarrassing: I can't do a proper dead lift (yet anyway) I don't see why it's so hard to just "drop" my butt and NOT lift with my back. The cross fit coach person was teaching us this today and it FELT like I was doing it, but I was lifting with my back every time. I didn't want to injure back so I had to 'lift the bar of shame' which is a PVC pipe LOL I am the only girl and I never felt MORE like the only girl until that moment….fail.
> 
> Of course everyone is cool and quick to offer help w/ technique. I don't mind using a plastic bar, I believe form is waaay more important to get the proper technique down. Just wish I wasn't surrounded by well meaning gorillas.


Use an alternated grip. Don't look at floor. Keep your eyes forward and drive upward using your heels. Keep your mind on your heels throughout the entire motion. Practice using dumbells until your form is comfortable and your core is more established. Make sure you use enough weight so that your entire body is stabilizing the load, otherwise you could pick up bad habits.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

Mookjong said:


> Use an alternated grip. Don't look at floor. Keep your eyes forward and drive upward using your heels. Keep your mind on your heels throughout the entire motion. Practice using dumbells until your form is comfortable and your core is more established. Make sure you use enough weight so that your entire body is stabilizing the load, otherwise you could pick up bad habits.



Thank you MOOK. Totally agree. Do you mean one hand over, one hand under? Yes, trying to drive up w/ heels. It's hard to describe but I'll try:

so I am very aware of how to place weight in heels but the weird feeling is the feeling of falling backwards. If my knees are not to jut out over shoes, and I'm supposed to "drop" butt down and not "stick it out" then I feel like I'm going to fall backwards. I know my core is quite established from years of dance, but it's the "dropping the butt" own vs. jutting the butt out that is getting me. 

Also, since I know my form is improper, I hesitate to use too much weight (right now I'm practicing w/ a PVC pipe as a bar) b/c of lower back injury, but they tell me that using weight will help get the feel of the resistance (I get that) but still am treading lightly. If my lower back gets hurt, I won't be lifting anything. What do I do?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 28, 2014)

At least there's some healthy tomato juice in there : )


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

would you like a ceaser for your party platter of 20?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

That just doesn't look appealing AT ALL. The food looks stale. The sandwich-WHAT is it? The meat is purple


----------



## Desr (May 28, 2014)

alcohol is my tipping point, like if i dont drink at all and only smoke ill stay on my diet 100%, its when im drunk and dont care, or hungover and dont care..

and lol where im from theres a bloody mary named "the southsider" and it has chorizo in it and like mini tacos or something..its because the southside is full is hispanics..thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That just doesn't look appealing AT ALL. The food looks stale. The sandwich-WHAT is it? The meat is purple


theres like 53 pickles on it LOL theres literally an ENTIRE LIME on it


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

OMG you're right! LOL What's the lime for?


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

im surprised there isnt a whole fucking cow on there theres even a second drink on it and a WHOLE japaleno


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG you're right! LOL What's the lime for?


a whole pizza
1 jalapeno
1 bag of fries
4 chicken wings/thighs
10 onion rings
6 olives
1 additional drink
1 6in sub
1 lime whole because why the fuck not
7 pickles


----------



## a senile fungus (May 28, 2014)

It feeds the whole familia!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

heart attack in a glass


----------



## a senile fungus (May 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> heart attack in a glass


Lol yeah.... The heart attack is skillfully balanced atop the glass.

Art in motion here everyone...


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2014)

Jan 20 I weighed 235 lbs, my body fat was roughly 27%. I now weigh 210 lbs and my body fat is around 13.5%.

Just in time for summer.

After that, I'm thinking of taking an Anavar + Test cycle to trim me up and rip me up. I'd like to be down to 200 lbs and 8% body fat. That would be ideal.


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2014)

hi weightloss friends


----------



## Pinworm (May 31, 2014)

Your starfish is showing


----------



## a senile fungus (May 31, 2014)

How's that for a work out?

Hand tilled this whole area so I can start planting flowers out here...


----------



## a senile fungus (May 31, 2014)

Need to get some mulch out here.... Maybe paint the fence white


----------



## a senile fungus (May 31, 2014)

I know this isn't a share your garden pics thread... But gardening is good exercise, and also mentally and emotionally positive work as well...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2014)

i'm built like a brick shithouse and that works for me. i prefer endurance training. try swimming 8 miles in open ocean and see how good a shape you are in.


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm built like a brick shithouse and that works for me. i prefer endurance training. try swimming 8 miles in open ocean and see how good a shape you are in.


I did a 13 mile paddle from la to catalina a few years ago...does that count its kind of like swimming. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I did a 13 mile paddle from la to catalina a few years ago...does that count its kind of like swimming.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


not even close. good exercise but not the same. swimming is the best exercise for your body.

8 miles in windy conditions with 3 foot chop, tiger sharks, bull sharks, white tip sharks, and nobody around for miles. that's balls deep.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> not even close. good exercise but not the same. swimming is the best exercise for your body.
> 
> 8 miles in windy conditions with 3 foot chop, tiger sharks, bull sharks, white tip sharks, and nobody around for miles. that's balls deep.


Lol i was a swimmer in high school, i figured the extra 5 miles would maybe make up for the lack of leg use.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Lol i was a swimmer in high school, i figured the extra 5 miles would maybe make up for the lack of leg use.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


you're welcome to try it. i wouldn't recommend it though. the currents and chop between the pear islands would swallow up most frogmen. no fins, set of goggles, and that's it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you're welcome to try it. i wouldn't recommend it though. the currents and chop between the pear islands would swallow up most frogmen.


Lol i was a swimmer in school through college, im kind of over it.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Lol i was a swimmer in school through college, im kind of over it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


i did it to challenge myself. longest i've ever swam. going for 10 miles in a few months. and i have most of it on GoPro.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i did it to challenge myself. longest i've ever swam. going for 10 miles in a few months. and i have most of it on GoPro.


Thats dope. We had to do one for beach lifeguarding but ive never really done more than that in the ocean. The paddle was crazy cuz you start at 8pm

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


>


Geez! I agree. Swimming is hard. I'm in decent shape and when swimming last year in Belize it tires you out real soon. Ocean/lake swimming is quite different than pool swimming. 

Funny story: 

When we went snorkeling we went with another family (paid charter) that were strangers to us. The father was talking shit the whole time about how he was such a strong swimmer and eschewed the provided little floaty device (looks sort of like a water noodle) I took one just to be safe in case I got tired, Well we hear an alert signal go off and we all surface to see the guide asking if there was anyone willing to give up their floaty device b/c aqua man here couldn't make it back to the boat. LOL! 

What was even more douchy was the guy asked ME and my under 18 year old SON if we'd be willing to give up ours!!! I told the guy he just tore up his man card. Seriously? If I were any kind of man I'd DROWN before I'd ask a woman or a boy for their "floaty". What a dick.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> hi weightloss friends








nice pic, reminded me of this


----------



## tightpockt (Jun 4, 2014)

Most of us here grow weed right? we obsess over what we feed our plants. Read for hours and hours over which nutrient or supplement is better. Give exact ppm's, exact pH. Etc..
Don't you owe it to yourself to give yourself the best products out there. The ones with the most nutrition, the heathiest. We put products into our bodies filled with preservatives, sugars, artificial flavors, antibiotics, hormones, pesticides and on and on everyday and don't give it a second thought.
Growing has taught me the value of nutrition.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2014)

I tell this to my patients all the time.... How much did you weigh when you were born? And how much now? That difference is made up of the foods you've eaten, the drink you've had, and the air you've breathed. 

Beware of what you eat, drink, and breathe.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I tell this to my patients all the time.... How much did you weigh when you were born? And how much now? That difference is made up of the foods you've eaten, the drink you've had, and the air you've breathed.
> 
> Beware of what you eat, drink, and breathe.


wait-what? what does their birthweight have to do w/ current weight? I'd think genetics play a huge part as well….


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> wait-what? what does their birthweight have to do w/ current weight? I'd think genetics play a huge part as well….


It is the difference of those two weights that we're looking at.

I was around 8lbs when born, now I am 210lbs. That extra 202lbs came from the food I ate, the things I drank, and what I put into my lungs. 

Genetics does play a role obviously but weight doesn't come from thin air, it comes from food, drink and air. Or McDs, alcohol, and smoking. See what I'm getting at?

This is my little spiel of how you are what you eat... 

Did that clear it up? I know I think funny sometimes


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

No. We grow regardless of WHAT we eat, cheeseburgers or salad… Sorry to sound dense but how does referencing birthweight enlighten people to eat smarter? You are what you eat regardless of what you weighed at birth no?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

Once someone becomes enlightened then they want to put better things into their body instead of the garbage...


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hookahbelly is right and so are you. AP class or nutrition classes teach you these things. As humans we have a predispositions in our genetic code. You'll grow no matter what. You may die if you don't eat and have stunted growth a lot of problems actually. Once you fully mature controlling your weight becomes much easier.


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 11, 2014)

That's pretty bad ass to swim that for real! I only run and lift weights. I don't have many places around me to swim without it being an Olympic size pool which is mucho boring lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2014)

GoHAM32 said:


> Hookahbelly is right and so are you. AP class or nutrition classes teach you these things. As humans we have a predispositions in our genetic code. You'll grow no matter what. You may die if you don't eat and have stunted growth a lot of problems actually. Once you fully mature controlling your weight becomes much easier.


You said it better than I did. S'what I meant.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2014)

So after about 3 weeks of intensive cross fit, I'm developing quite a 6 pack…The only thing about it is that it's in the back….





J/K. Ab muscles are making a reappearance though. Maybe 'bout a 3 pack right now. . Still join' though.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So after about 3 weeks of intensive cross fit, I'm developing quite a 6 pack…The only thing about it is that it's in the back….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crossfit is amazing  i drink too much beer to hold onto the 6 pack though i used to have a pretty sweet setup lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Crossfit is amazing  i drink too much beer to hold onto the 6 pack though i used to have a pretty sweet setup lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



My….

Does one have to choose? Drink a six pack or have a six pack?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> My….
> 
> Does one have to choose? Drink a six pack or have a six pack?


For me it seems as soon as i drink a beer my 6 turns to 4 lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 12, 2014)

Speaking of 6 pack there was some very small kid in the gym today. Young probably 18 so of course he walked like he was the main cock lol liftin his shirt up flexing his abs. Some girl walks up to him and says being skinny with abs is like being fat and having huge tits. It was freaking hilarious. Mind you this girl is pretty beast lol which made it even funnier


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I have lost 10 pounds in the last month, but I need more focus and discipline. I would like to attempt to lose another 30 over the next month through cutting out most grains in my diet and exercising daily.


Try gluten free its a protein your body can't digest all natural foods fruits, veggies, dairy no processed food lost 30 lbs no drinking that was hard but had smoke to help no smoke back on alchol until grow is good. Feel great keep active a body in motion stays in motion a body at rest stays at rest. Good luck my friend


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3148137
> 
> I would be into joining. I could stand to lose a few pounds. Just as long as I don't have to try some freaky diet.


Exactly so gross skin and bones not healthy !


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I have lost something like 16 cm on my waist and over 15kg without going to the gym in about 2 to 3 months of becoming vegetarianish. That means whatever eggs my chicken have laid that day for breakfast and meat on rare occasions. I also make a lot of fresh fruit and vegetable juices.
> Now that i remember i also have been kinda busy setting up my farm lately and had to plow by hand like back in the day, suppose that helped though the lack of animal meat is the key i think. Also i feel ery good and well nourished and have less apetite and cravings than when i ate meat on a daily basis.
> Good Luck Pin!


Nice job Klite yup you are eating natural foods your body was made to digest this processed food is for the birds. Your body is using this good food and with your activities and good eating habits yes weight will come off keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> diets dont work nutrition does ,


 could not have said it better!!!!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

TubePot said:


> Diagnosed with diabetes 4 years ago, lost 96 pounds and was able to drop all diabetes meds but in the last year I've gone back to old habits and have gained 25 lbs or so. Got to get back on the wagon....


Its hard yes your still ahead you know what you have to do good luck I will be watching you keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> For me it seems as soon as i drink a beer my 6 turns to 4 lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I've lost weight I have to say my hubby brought smoke and I went gluten free no alchl but smoked lost 30 lbs. No smoke so revert to drinking but have healthy eating (not drinking) but know how to compensate for the exchange.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


This is so not right!!!!!


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so confused. Alcohol is the worst type of calorie possible. It's literally nutrient void. It's the first thing your body uses as energy which means everything else starts to be stored. Moderation is key I guess. But having a healthy mind and body means you shouldn't be dependent on any substance. You say no smoke, alcohol has been the replacement. I'm just confused on why you need a replacement? 


Happygirl said:


> I've lost weight I have to say my hubby brought smoke and I went gluten free no alchl but smoked lost 30 lbs. No smoke so revert to drinking but have healthy eating (not drinking) but know how to compensate for the exchange.


 so con


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

GoHAM32 said:


> I'm so confused. Alcohol is the worst type of calorie possible. It's literally nutrient void. It's the first thing your body uses as energy which means everything else starts to be stored. Moderation is key I guess. But having a healthy mind and body means you shouldn't be dependent on any substance. You say no smoke, alcohol has been the replacement. I'm just confused on why you need a replacement?
> 
> so con


I am additive to substances my choice is smoke no smoke I go to my second choice I don't eat but drink therefore I keep my weight the same if not I am losing change in diet! It is amazing when you eat healthy you can balance good with bad you gotta know your limits!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> This is so not right!!!!!


Your right that is so not right gross in fact!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 12, 2014)

Eating greasy shit have been giving me some fucked up migraines. In a row. I shall heed my body and just cut back on greasy shit


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 12, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Your right that is so not right gross in fact!


Holy shit you just quoted your own post lol but this is a weight loss link. Id rather push the healthy side of weight loss rather than the weak un healthy side like drinking and not eating. That's fucked up. For real.


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dude greasy stuff fucks my stomach all up lol and the wife hates me for it


----------



## yoyogreen (Jun 12, 2014)

been mad puffer....22 years....crossfit coach....6 years....functional fitness will keep you able....


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

I am just stating what is going on with me ! Not saying its right but I eat things where I am comfortable with a healthy balance not saying its right but this is what I am doing may not be for anyone but am comfortable with myself and feel great!!!


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just don't understand the high rep oly movements. Even oly athletes do them for few reps for explosive power.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

GoHAM32 said:


> Holy shit you just quoted your own post lol but this is a weight loss link. Id rather push the healthy side of weight loss rather than the weak un healthy side like drinking and not eating. That's fucked up. For real.


Ok your like what a health gym rat. Had a guy like that but had little man syndrome stop with the Holy then though attitude your picture says it all little man syndrome !!!


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 12, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Ok your like what a health gym rat. Had a guy like that but had little man syndrome stop with the Holy then though attitude your picture says it all little man syndrome !!!


Too funny. I just stated the obvious. You quoted your own post. You also should try and continue your education because at some points in your post I feel like I am deciphering the davinci code. Now I'm done being an ass hole.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Your right that is so not right gross in fact!


That is so funny that you quoted your-own previous post's comments unconsciously in the same thread where you discuss your alcohol use. also you weren't very kind to goham32. I need to loose 15lbs of fat too!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 13, 2014)

GoHAM32 said:


> Too funny. I just stated the obvious. You quoted your own post. You also should try and continue your education because at some points in your post I feel like I am deciphering the davinci code. Now I'm done being an ass hole.


My apologies to all!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 13, 2014)

Grow as much of your own food as you can thats another good tip, motiuvates you to eat fresher better quality stuff and whats seasonal.





Fresh from my garden


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Yummy I agree with growing your own food ! Nice looking Veggies


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 13, 2014)

GoHAM32 said:


> Holy shit you just quoted your own post lol but this is a weight loss link. Id rather push the healthy side of weight loss rather than the weak un healthy side like drinking and not eating. That's fucked up. For real.


Yup I was drinking to much last night that was a fucked up thing to do is quote yourself I am laughing at myself. I agree with you with the healthy side instead of focusing on unhealthy again my apologies for my disrespectful behavior to you GoHAM32.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Yup I was drinking to much last night that was a fucked up thing to do is quote yourself I am laughing at myself. I agree with you with the healthy side instead of focusing on unhealthy again my apologies for my disrespectful behavior to you GoHAM32.


It's all good HG! LOL. Although I for one enjoyed the spelling fails:



Happygirl said:


> Ok your like what a health gym rat. Had a guy like that but had little man syndrome *stop with the Holy then though attitude* your picture says it all little man syndrome !!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just got back from my mountain hiking trip. It was awesome. I almost died of exhaustion. We climbed Algonquin peak the second tallest mountain in NY. We climbed Mount Marcy last year and that was a much easier climb than this was. My knee went bum the second day and I had to climb and hike 3 miles on a shot knee.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 13, 2014)

In total round trip we hiked 17 miles. 6 the first day. 8 the second day and 3 the last day.


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Try gluten free its a protein your body can't digest all natural foods fruits, veggies, dairy no processed food lost 30 lbs no drinking that was hard but had smoke to help no smoke back on alchol until grow is good. Feel great keep active a body in motion stays in motion a body at rest stays at rest. Good luck my friend


ehh to the gluten free thing.
most people think they are gluten intolerant, because they "feel so much better" after not eating gluten the simple fact is that they were just OVER eating gluten, 
half a loaf of bread isnt going to make anyone feel good.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> ehh to the gluten free thing.
> most people think they are gluten intolerant, because they "feel so much better" after not eating gluten the simple fact is that they were just OVER eating gluten,
> half a loaf of bread isnt going to make anyone feel good.


YES YES YES!!! It's just another marketing scam. 

There are many articles written by gastroenterologists and allergist docs who claim (barring Celiac's disease) that there is no such thing as a gluten allergy. They do concede to perhaps a sensitivity but nothing more. I just finished Rob Wolf's book on the Paleo diet and I just can't get behind his agenda. I agree he cited credible sources, but I can show at least two other books (vegan and macrobiotic eating) that say claim the exact same health benefits VERBATIM of including whole or sprouted grains in your eating plan. 

I think some can tolerate gluten better than others but it's specific to each person's body. Sunni you are so right. When folks cut out the overcounsumption of simple carbohydrates in their diet, they DO feel better? Why? b/c simple carbs convert to instant sugar in the bloodstream, then once metabolized, your blood sugar crashes leading the body to crave more to get energy. Americans eat SO much processed food bread we don't even realize. Bread is not a whole food.





Read on:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/rosspomeroy/2014/05/15/non-celiac-gluten-sensitivity-may-not-exist/


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2014)

usually the only healthy real food in a market is on the outside of store at one end as fresh produce. everything in boxes in all of the middle isles won't do us much good. perhaps this is an oversimplification.


----------



## GoHAM32 (Jun 13, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Yup I was drinking to much last night that was a fucked up thing to do is quote yourself I am laughing at myself. I agree with you with the healthy side instead of focusing on unhealthy again my apologies for my disrespectful behavior to you GoHAM32.


It's all good. Shit happens. Thank you for apologizing.


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> YES YES YES!!! It's just another marketing scam.
> 
> There are many articles written by gastroenterologists and allergist docs who claim (barring Celiac's disease) that there is no such thing as a gluten allergy. They do concede to perhaps a sensitivity but nothing more. I just finished Rob Wolf's book on the Paleo diet and I just can't get behind his agenda. I agree he cited credible sources, but I can show at least two other books (vegan and macrobiotic eating) that say claim the exact same health benefits VERBATIM of including whole or sprouted grains in your eating plan.
> 
> ...


paleo diet is really bad..i cant get behind it either

if anyone wants a more healthier bread.
i use silver hills their packing is crafty and cute, they also have gluten free if people really wanna get into it





http://www.silverhillsbakery.ca/products/ancient-grains/big-reds-bread

while working in many restaurants i can assure you the gluten free thing is such a fad


its like the people who come in and are like IM VEGAN.
"okay let us prepare a vegan food for you"
"actually ill have the chicken im flexible."







thats the face i make
youre not fucking gluten intolerant you fucking over eat gluten cause youre gluttonous and than you feel shitty after for have 4 sandwiches


although i will say there is studies showing a children with autism responding better without diary and gluten in their diets. ive also witnessed it first hand
my aunt who is SUPER ORGANIC everything must be healthy removed diary and gluten and my little cousin is responding much better.

i added to that because i realized anyone could say well its cause of the sugary shitty foods kids eat but she only allows healthy food in the house shes worse than i am


----------



## Rrog (Jun 13, 2014)

I drink a quart of whole milk Kefir a day. I make it. Raw eggs also. Super bio-available protein, and 20 something different types of microbes. I've lost close to 40 pounds over 4 years. That's the other thing. Fast loss = fast gain. Slow loss = no gain


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2014)

I






I eat this. Sprouted grains are easy to digest and have very absorbable nutrients…



On a related note: Cross fit is kicking my ass. Wanted to post a pic of the Goriilla Bob who struts around giving everyone unsolicited advice, (He doesn't even work there) I wanted to throw a kettle ball at his crotch….


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey! Where's the weight gain support thread?!? I'm looking for 3kgs ASAP!! 

If you want to lose weight do the opposite of what I do. I never drink whilst eating so I don't get waterlogged. I drink only a bit until after. Try a glass of water before eating. 

Secondly , don't eat late at night. I have to. Just ate chicken and mushroom Pie and am going to bed soon. 

Also, cut out bread. I have to eat loads of it for carbs. Had 3 croissants for breakfast con cafe.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 14, 2014)

''Step into my world I'll show you the meaning of mean!'' This ones for your Ryan!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 14, 2014)

> I wanted to throw a kettle ball at his crotch….


When my ex was learning how to swing a kettle bell it once slipped out her hand flew all the way to the balcony window/door and broke it. Cost 400 euros to replace the fucking glass.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Grow your own food and sell some surplus like an OG. 5 euros now thats gangsta! Still prolly enough to buy enough legumes for a month, cant complain!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2014)

I vote for KLITE


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

> I vote for KLITE


In that case i shall promise and promise and totally fail to deliver, like a good politician!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 18, 2014)

FINALLY I excelled at a crossfit workout ! I am feeling pretty good. It was some insane shit, doing massive reps of all diff, kettle ball swings, rowing machines, etc. 10 different drills for time.

I have been feeling so inept this past month with all the dead lifting, cleans, presses, blah blah blah. I always came in dead last. Which was okay, since it's all new, but after a month I was like, "okay, Can we have a work out that I can actually DO?"

Today was the day. It involved running, jumping and endurance. Before X-fit my workout was running for an hour and a half and dance. Both came in quite handy for today. 

I finished first!! (even the men) Smoked 'em all in the running part. I may not have the brute strength (yet) but i am like a diesel. Once warmed up I can go forever. It's not so much being first,(though that did give me a much needed boos of encouragement) but the high of asking my body to give more, and dig man. And it did! It's great to be able to surprise yourself every now and then.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2014)

Good for you man!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

The kale in my garden is kind of ready to pick leaves off so i tried kale for the first time after reading how good it is etc etc. So made a juice with cucumber from the farm as well and i went and nicked an apple off the neighbours tree just so i could say its 0 cost juice. lol

 

Kale is the best tasting leafy green ive tried juicing


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 20, 2014)

KLITE said:


> The kale in my garden is kind of ready to pick leaves off so i tried kale for the first time after reading how good it is etc etc. So made a juice with cucumber from the farm as well and i went and nicked an apple off the neighbours tree just so i could say its 0 cost juice. lol
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Kale is the best tasting leafy green ive tried juicing


Seriously? I find Kale to be very strong tasting. I eat it anyway (grow it too) b/c it's so nutrient dense. but it is loud. LOL 

I eat at least 4 cups mixed greens in my smoothies each day. BTW, read that adding a hunk of lemon peel to your juices/smoothies is very beneficial. Lots of bio flavanoids. Just finished my greens for the morning. I always feel like Superwoman when I eat them


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't climb to the top of the food chain to eat spinach. I enjoy my slaughtered, bloody, masticated cow meats.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

> Seriously? I find Kale to be very strong tasting. I eat it anyway (grow it too) b/c it's so nutrient dense. but it is loud. LOL
> 
> I eat at least 4 cups mixed greens in my smoothies each day. BTW, read that adding a hunk of lemon peel to your juices/smoothies is very beneficial. Lots of bio flavanoids. Just finished my greens for the morning. I always feel like Superwoman when I eat them


Dunno maybe the strain i have is a bit less loud? Mine doesnt look like most piuctures ive seen online. I can tell it doesn t like much more than 4 or 6 direct hours of sunlight, perhaps having it more under the sun only cause superfluous chorophyl propduction altering taste?

Ye man small citrus fruit peels are THE SHIT. I usually put half to a whole lemon in the juicesdepending how big. I usually put literally everything they sell at the green grocers into a juice but now that its summer i try to live off my farm as much as possible.

Oh i also foliar my kale with molasses, maybe that could have an effect on a quieter taste.

In winter im planning toi dedicate at least half my land to growing kale and se if i cant sel it in the region to those posh refugee shops for food. 

What does kale go for in your neck of the woods??? I think spain has never seen kale, ive asked everyone. Might even have to make a information pamphlet when giving out samples at shops lol. Sucha stoner


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Dunno maybe the strain i have is a bit less loud? Mine doesnt look like most piuctures ive seen online. I can tell it doesn t like much more than 4 or 6 direct hours of sunlight, perhaps having it more under the sun only cause superfluous chorophyl propduction altering taste?
> 
> Ye man small citrus fruit peels are THE SHIT. I usually put half to a whole lemon in the juicesdepending how big. I usually put literally everything they sell at the green grocers into a juice but now that its summer i try to live off my farm as much as possible.
> 
> ...


I"ll bet you harvest yours when it's small, more tender and less strong tasting IMO. Hey do you have a good recipes for baked Kale chips??


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> I"ll bet you harvest yours when it's small, more tender and less strong tasting IMO. Hey do you have a good recipes for baked Kale chips??


Oh yeh my kale are pretty small, could be. Kale chips? I was just planning to eat it raw in salads or in juices. Planning to give it my chicken too see how those eggs turn out. Im not a fan of chips (io think thats the american version of crips right? awfullness in a bag?) though sounds interesting. Id imagine one would heat the oven with two trays in it and spread seasoned kale leaves and have them betwen the two hot trays?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2014)

no need to press, just season and bake. I think there is a small bit of oil used. The thing is that there are tons of receipts, but some call for slow oven bake at low temp others call for higher heat, flash baking. Just curious if you ever made them,


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I"ll bet you harvest yours when it's small, more tender and less strong tasting IMO. Hey do you have a good recipes for baked Kale chips??


paprika and parmisian cheese, if made be wary of sting ring


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> paprika and parmisian cheese, if made be wary of sting ring


Love that term! LOL

But do you have a recipe?

ETA: for kale chips, not sting ring


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Love that term! LOL
> 
> But do you have a recipe?
> 
> ETA: for kale chips, not sting ring


you put the paprika and parm on the kale then bake lol just like you appear to have been doing

If you think Im about to say some non sense like a teaspoon of pap and 1/2 cup of parm you cray crey just sprinkle some on


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> you put the paprika and parm on the kale then bake lol just like you appear to have been doing
> 
> If you think Im about to say some non sense like a teaspoon of pap and 1/2 cup of parm you cray crey just sprinkle some on


Naw man, I mean How long to bake? Some call for low temps, others hi.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

I dont know i dont cook like that I hover and check 

here is a similar recipe just take out the cumin and sprinkle parm instead (unless you want to smell like cumin stank)

lightly covered in shredded parm
1/3 tsp paprika
1/8 tsp cayenne (add 1/8 tsp for spicier chips)
1/8 tsp salt
2 Tbsp olive oil
½ lb kale (about ¾ a bunch), large stems removed, cut into 2 to 3-inch pieces 

How to make it:
1. Preheat the oven to 275ºF. In a medium bowl, combine the spices, salt, and oil. Stir to dissolve. Add the kale and toss to coat. 
2. Spread leaves in a single layer on two baking sheets. Try to flatten any folded-over pieces for optimum crispness. Bake until the tips of leaves are slightly crispy, about 10 minutes. Use a spatula to turn the leaves over, and continue to roast until the leaves are crisp and slightly golden, 8 to 10 minutes more. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks dude. Will try this… I'm going to try and cut down on oil tho. But that will likely affect crispness


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

I dont use oil


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

kale chips will burn on you though if youre not careful LOL i make them lots though they are yummy


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont use oil


Ching, you're driving me crazy: your recipe just called for it….(and you're telling me pop isn't soda, it's coke) torture. torture I say.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

I think I just died on the hill outside my house…. 1 hour bike (around 12-17 mi) then 80 min aerobic dance class. (She had to do all quad stuff on the weights today). My legs are jelly man. And now I've got to weed/dig the garden. I'm never going to make it. LOL. So I'll go slow. 

*Question: * I've only been weight training for the past 3 weeks (about 3-5 X a week) in addition to still running, dance etc. Why has the scale gone UP 5 pounds? Could I have built muscle that fast? Five pounds worth? (I'm 5' 8" and weigh 120, well now 125) would that be a proper ratio of muscle gain? I don't wanna get all girly but I don't SEE any difference (definition or muslce wise) so why's the scale hating on me? (not eating any more cals than normal… I track that too)


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I think I just died on the hill outside my house…. 1 hour bike (around 12-17 mi) then 80 min aerobic dance class. (She had to do all quad stuff on the weights today). My legs are jelly man. And now I've got to weed/dig the garden. I'm never going to make it. LOL. So I'll go slow.
> 
> *Question: * I've only been weight training for the past 3 weeks (about 3-5 X a week) in addition to still running, dance etc. Why has the scale gone UP 5 pounds? Could I have built muscle that fast? Five pounds worth? (I'm 5' 8" and weigh 120, well now 125) would that be a proper ratio of muscle gain? I don't wanna get all girly but I don't SEE any difference (definition or muslce wise) so why's the scale hating on me? (not eating any more cals than normal… I track that too)


muscle weights more than fat, 
alot of girls i know who weight train say neverlook at the scale go by your measurements.
have you been measuring your body?


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

hey gang i talke dto admin today and hes putting up a health and well-being forum for us!
WOOT WOOT

do ya'll mind if i make this the first thread there and move it?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> hey gang i talke dto admin today and hes putting up a health and well-being forum for us!
> WOOT WOOT
> 
> do ya'll mind if i make this the first thread there and move it?


Yes! then I can find it easier!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> muscle weights more than fat,
> alot of girls i know who weight train say neverlook at the scale go by your measurements.
> have you been measuring your body?


Yes, No change… except one: the bust measurement has gotten just an inch and a half bigger..LOL. I haven't been doing lats or pec exercises exclusively WTF? other than that, no..


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes, No change… except one: the bust measurement has gotten just an inch and a half bigger..LOL. I haven't been doing lats or pec exercises exclusively WTF? other than that, no..


personal question but are you two weeks within your lady time?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> personal question but are you two weeks within your lady time?


Ha! around there yes, but the boob thing has been going on for a month! The only thing I've changed is my work out…. I know muscle weighs more than fat, but boobs aren't muscle. What's with the 5 pounds??? (It ain't lb jugs either. No matter how hard I wish THAT were true.) 

You think I've gained 5 pounds of muscle that fast? i'm skeptical.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ha! around there yes, but the boob thing has been going on for a month! The only thing I've changed is my work out…. I know muscle weighs more than fat, but boobs aren't muscle. What's with the 5 pounds??? (It ain't lb jugs either. No matter how hard I wish THAT were true.)
> 
> You think I've gained 5 pounds of muscle that fast? i'm skeptical.


no i think youre most liekly retaining water or other storage along with a bit of muscle gain but thats just opinion..


----------



## Steve French (Jun 23, 2014)

I need to get on the wagon. Not that I'm really a fat bastard at 6'1" and 160, but damn, years of bad diet and meds and drinking too much beer has left me with a gut. I look like I'm in the early stages of pregnancy, it's sad.


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> *Question: * I've only been weight training for the past 3 weeks (about 3-5 X a week) in addition to still running, dance etc. Why has the scale gone UP 5 pounds? Could I have built muscle that fast? Five pounds worth? (I'm 5' 8" and weigh 120, well now 125) would that be a proper ratio of muscle gain? I don't wanna get all girly but I don't SEE any difference (definition or muslce wise) so why's the scale hating on me? (not eating any more cals than normal… I track that too)


Scales can be misleading, especially considering the acceleration due to gravity is geographically dependent.
The better way to judge what your body is doing is to submerge yourself in a bath tub of water, so the level is to the brim.
Then get out, and calculate the volume of air that remains.

Archimedes FTW!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I need to get on the wagon. Not that I'm really a fat bastard at 6'1" and 160, but damn, years of bad diet and meds and drinking too much beer has left me with a gut. I look like I'm in the early stages of pregnancy, it's sad.


That can't be a gut. with those proportions, it's just a pot. forget about it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Scales can be misleading, especially considering the acceleration due to gravity is geographically dependent.
> The better way to judge what your body is doing is to submerge yourself in a bath tub of water, so the level is to the brim.
> Then get out, and calculate the volume of air that remains.
> 
> Archimedes FTW!


WTF?? so the water spills all over the floor? I don't get this


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 4, 2014)

Hiked to the top of mountain yesterday. 11 miles round trip. 4,167 feet. So that's not even a mile, but MAN most of it was almost straight up! I didn't think I'd make it. Sooo Steep at the end! made though. Today..meh. NOt sore, but not sure if I should rest or what. Feel great. Lotsa energy. Do you continue to exercise after that or rest?


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> WTF?? so the water spills all over the floor? I don't get this


No no...
get in the tub, _then_ top up the water.
Then you get out, and measure the volume of "air" leftover. It's a somewhat laborious method, but if you want to know what the scale is really telling you, then you need volumetric information, too.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 4, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> No no...
> get in the tub, _then_ top up the water.
> Then you get out, and measure the volume of "air" leftover. It's a somewhat laborious method, but if you want to know what the scale is really telling you, then you need volumetric information, too.


I recently saw a thread where someone calculated the specific density of a ball of hash.

I love that shit.


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)

does anyone on here attend Weight Watchers, i know it is world wide so im curious, i have tried thousands of diets but weight watchers is always where i end up going back to, i have been going for 3 months now, and i have gone down about 12 pounds, its hard especially because when i drink i just eat without measuring and tracking my food, but other days im great about it, so its a long battle, but i will keep working at it


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2014)

tracking food is so key, no matter what the program you use. Its amazing what some things add up to. I feel worn out today. Pulled muscle in back so took a break. Had to break 16 day workout streak. Gotta listen to my body. It's weird though, I think exercising can be addictive. I just feel "off" if I don't get my sweat on ya know? Anyone else? wonder if it's all in my head.


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> tracking food is so key, no matter what the program you use. Its amazing what some things add up to. I feel worn out today. Pulled muscle in back so took a break. Had to break 16 day workout streak. Gotta listen to my body. It's weird though, I think exercising can be addictive. I just feel "off" if I don't get my sweat on ya know? Anyone else? wonder if it's all in my head.


no its not just you, your body is use to releasing its endorphins when u work out, so one day you dont, ur body will feel the lower amount of endorphins, i hope ur back feels better


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2014)

S3love said:


> no its not just you, your body is use to releasing its endorphins when u work out, so one day you dont, ur body will feel the lower amount of endorphins, i hope ur back feels better


HA! I knew I was addicted to drugs. (endorphins. LOL)


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> HA! I knew I was addicted to drugs. (endorphins. LOL)


Arent we all in one way or an other hahahahahahaha


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not too difficult...
Now calculate the mass density of a _bud! _


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Not too difficult...
> Now calculate the mass density of a _bud! _



Its be similar no?

Measure mass via scale. Volume via dunking in water and measuring amount of liquid displacement.

Mass divided by volume is density, unless I'm way off and I need to consult my old books, but I remember D=m/v


Edit: hahaha I love the subscripts


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

all i see when i look at that is numbers no way would i ever be able to do that hahahahahahaha


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

going to my weight watchers meeting this morning fingers crossed i went down at least half a pound


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2014)

S3love said:


> going to my weight watchers meeting this morning fingers crossed i went down at least half a pound


Good luck!


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks but just got weighed and I went up a pound, I know its not alot but considering I was down 13lbs and now only 9.9lbs feels crappy, im assuming its cuz I lost my job and have been drinking and eating unhealthy, gotta snap outta this rut


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 10, 2014)

S3love said:


> Thanks but just got weighed and I went up a pound, I know its not alot but considering I was down 13lbs and now only 9.9lbs feels crappy, im assuming its cuz I lost my job and have been drinking and eating unhealthy, gotta snap outta this rut


That booze is such a killer man! UGH! 


Question for this thread:


What are foods easiest for you all to give up or cut down on? Hardest?


Me: easiest : Meat, tried it for a year, but didn't miss it at all (I'm back on it now, iron deficiency and lost too much weight) 

Hardest: Anything cookie or sugar related (tried going sugar free for 2 months, thought my body would lose craving….it didn't)

now you


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

for me the easiest to give up is like fruits and veggies, i just dont eat enough of them even though i try...i could never give up meat...i love my meat especially like steak rare, i love that blood

the hardest thing for me to give up is starches, i just love starches they are like a comfort food for me, and salty foods, see i work with sweets so i dont always want sweets i just deal with them too much on a daily basis... so when i came home from work (before i got laid off) i wanted salty foods badly...which also caused me to gain weight


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2014)

i figured this thread would be best in our new fitness well being section


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That booze is such a killer man! UGH!
> 
> 
> Question for this thread:
> ...


Easiest : sweets, candy, pop

Hardest : Meat (never tried), booze/beer, and cali style burritos.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just wanna say one thing...CHEESECAKE


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm the opposite: If I never ate meat again, that would be fine. I would miss shell fish though 

You guys! Love the salt. We girls like the sugar. 

Soda? meh. don't really drink it. booze? don't drink it in excess often enough to be an issue.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2014)

easiest to give up meat and animal products
hardest alcohol


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> easiest to give up meat and animal products
> hardest alcohol


you have pointy teeth..........eat some meat. you need your protein. they'd eat you.............


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> you have pointy teeth..........eat some meat. you need your protein. they'd eat you.............


oh god please im a nutritionist i know whats good for me


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 20, 2014)

very hard to get the right aminos without animal food sources. I only eat good karma animals. no cruelly treated factory-farm prisoners.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

i havent ate animal products in 3 years and im doing just fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh god please im a nutritionist i know whats good for me



better.......than god? 
lol


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 20, 2014)

how do you get your protein? meat makes me smell.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> how do you get your protein? meat makes me smell.


theres this magical thing calledplants. they have protein lol


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> theres this magical thing calledplants. they have protein lol


I feel as though i was muscle-wasting when I cut out animal protein. I ate a LOT of legumes.
*fart*


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

Look I appreciate your comments as thoughts on te subject but I'm Literally in school to be a nutritionist. ....I think I know what's good for people lol


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni....it is simple...animal protein will make a body work harder....capable of working harder....that doesn't make it healthier but it is a fact that only ignorance blinds peeps from. again there is a downside to everything....but vegans are weaker in general...for a reason....


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 22, 2014)

when soft of body thinking clearly becomes difficult sunni


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 22, 2014)

a


sunni said:


> Look I appreciate your comments as thoughts on te subject but I'm Literally in school to be a nutritionist. ....I think I know what's good for people lol


that makes you look even sillier....for real...sheep


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 22, 2014)

hooka belly...16 days? depending on your intensity that would be unadvisable....the most over looked component to healthy living is rest


----------



## beardo (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> theres this magical thing calledplants. they have protein lol


 show me a plant with creatine... also mushrooms arent plants... but u look good doe ur body is bangin ect i couldnt do da vegan thing id wither to like 170 lbs id be anorexic n weak at that point


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Look I appreciate your comments as thoughts on te subject but I'm Literally in school to be a nutritionist. ....I think I know what's good for people lol


what happened to the hair styling (diploma) ? 

new hair style and a diet plan at sunni's health spa opening soon ...


----------



## charface (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolce diet.
good day.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2014)

i lost over 25 pounds in just bout 3 months... its not about starvin urself n eatin lite its about eatin rite... fuck sugar it will get u fat easy on carby veggies like potatoes ect white bread will bloat u up... fuck fried food too salt as well but u need some.. water all day all the time it will boost ur metabolism to.. excercise is super impotant my whole body is gettin solid n slim from workin out at home push ups squats burpees sit ups jumpin jax runnin up n down stairs ect gets u in shape marine style.... wish i had a weight set. anyways reg. exercise is a must. i weigh 210 now wanna drop 10 pounds more an im good my bmi then should be 13-15 thinking about a clenbuteral cycle or 2 with hella cardeo. but i dont wanna lose any muscle my shoulders arms an upper back rock solid esp my shoulder n wtf evev muscles those are next to shoulders b4 ur neck. shit when i flex now it looks like i dont have a neck.. still got lil muffin top n love handles but they goin away too. need to get more a peak on my bicep even doe its a useless muscle but women love them.. my triceps not to be fuck with doe there massive


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2014)

beardo said:


> View attachment 3215629View attachment 3215629


 dat chum lee from pawn stars.....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sugar rules.


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Look I appreciate your comments as thoughts on te subject but I'm Literally in school to be a nutritionist. ....I think I know what's good for people lol


I've been considering going vegan or at least vegetarian a lot recently but just am unsure of what I will eat. I mostly base every meal around chicken and without that main protein source I'm kind of lost. Any advice? Maybe some recipes


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Aug 5, 2014)

I've lost over 100 lbs in the past 2 years. I'm 22 and feeling better than ever. I'm currently 200 but I've been working out steadily over the past two years so I'm a decent 200 not a fat tub of lard.


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Aug 5, 2014)

And if anyone has anything to say about me saying fat tub of lard fuck off. I still am fat so I can say all I want about being fat. 


theexpress said:


> i lost over 25 pounds in just bout 3 months... its not about starvin urself n eatin lite its about eatin rite... fuck sugar it will get u fat easy on carby veggies like potatoes ect white bread will bloat u up... fuck fried food too salt as well but u need some.. water all day all the time it will boost ur metabolism to.. excercise is super impotant my whole body is gettin solid n slim from workin out at home push ups squats burpees sit ups jumpin jax runnin up n down stairs ect gets u in shape marine style.... wish i had a weight set. anyways reg. exercise is a must. i weigh 210 now wanna drop 10 pounds more an im good my bmi then should be 13-15 thinking about a clenbuteral cycle or 2 with hella cardeo. but i dont wanna lose any muscle my shoulders arms an upper back rock solid esp my shoulder n wtf evev muscles those are next to shoulders b4 ur neck. shit when i flex now it looks like i dont have a neck.. still got lil muffin top n love handles but they goin away too. need to get more a peak on my bicep even doe its a useless muscle but women love them.. my triceps not to be fuck with doe there massive


Were rite about the same spot! If you're on the east coast hit me up well workout sometime


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2014)

ajaygrowshay said:


> And if anyone has anything to say about me saying fat tub of lard fuck off. I still am fat so I can say all I want about being fat.
> 
> 
> Were rite about the same spot! If you're on the east coast hit me up well workout sometime


 im in da midwest braah


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Aug 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im in da midwest braah


Let's just jog and meet each other half way. Well never have to do cardio again. Ever.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm at at a plateau. Not getting any faster or farther (running). Watched the ninja warrior games last night and it was amazing then depressing. Those dudes (and ONE girl) are phenomenal athletes! Bet they can't shimmy for 20 minutes straight though.


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

ajaygrowshay said:


> I've been considering going vegan or at least vegetarian a lot recently but just am unsure of what I will eat. I mostly base every meal around chicken and without that main protein source I'm kind of lost. Any advice? Maybe some recipes


Yeah send me a message I'll hook you up with some veg food blofs


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

yoyogreen said:


> sunni....it is simple...animal protein will make a body work harder....capable of working harder....that doesn't make it healthier but it is a fact that only ignorance blinds peeps from. again there is a downside to everything....but vegans are weaker in general...for a reason....


Lol sure .....http://www.veganbodybuilding.com
But like you said ignorance
I'm sure I'd could lift more than the average girl my age height and weight


----------



## yoyogreen (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol sure .....http://www.veganbodybuilding.com
> But like you said ignorance
> I'm sure I'd could lift more than the average girl my age height and weight


I said capable of working harder...not building muscle mass....endurance with weight...in the anaerobic realm....weaker....no doubt.
youre silly still


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2014)

ajaygrowshay said:


> Let's just jog and meet each other half way. Well never have to do cardio again. Ever.





ajaygrowshay said:


> And if anyone has anything to say about me saying fat tub of lard fuck off. I still am fat so I can say all I want about being fat.
> 
> 
> Were rite about the same spot! If you're on the east coast hit me up well workout sometime


 i think were built diffrently bro im tall but also wide stock and big boned at 213.6 pounds as of today..... put on about 3.5 lbs muscle in almost 4 weeks


----------



## ajaygrowshay (Aug 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i think were built diffrently bro im tall but also wide stock and big boned at 213.6 pounds as of today..... put on about 3.5 lbs muscle in almost 4 weeks


3.5 pounds on a month? You on roids?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2014)

ajaygrowshay said:


> 3.5 pounds on a month? You on roids?


 lol nope decent genetics if i was on roids it be like 13-25 lbs a month..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2014)

matter fact look up deca gains trenbolone sustanon gains im getting nothing like that my recovery time is good at 24 to 30 hours but nothing like roids...


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 12, 2014)

hello friends, just thought I would post a scale pic. I am very proud of this coming down from 285 to 199 it only took me from dec 7th 2005. I had fell off a roof that day ending my career and my power lifting. now I just cardio. it took years but no more cane. ive worked my way to 20 miles a week, never felt better.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

Down ten pounds from 4 days of Insanity I actually started Thursday but got wasted as fuck that night and had to start over Saturday but since then Im on the Wagon....afraid to drink cause I know i'll be forced to work out by myself..kinda like high school all over again.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Down ten pounds from 4 days of Insanity I actually started Thursday but got wasted as fuck that night and had to start over Saturday but since then Im on the Wagon....afraid to drink cause I know i'll be forced to work out by myself..kinda like high school all over again.


 10 lbs in 4 days....... bs........


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

theexpress said:


> 10 lbs in 4 days....... bs........


Nope Im an asshole but not a liar from 250 to 240 4 days insanity and very little food


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Nope Im an asshole but not a liar from 250 to 240 4 days insanity and very little food


it was all water if u aint liein...


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

theexpress said:


> it was all water if u aint liein...


Weight flies off when your fat it gets harder after you lose the first 10-20 pounds dont you watch the fat people shows like biggest loser or some of those other sob stories like the rest of 'Merica


----------



## theexpress (Aug 12, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Weight flies off when your fat it gets harder after you lose the first 10-20 pounds dont you watch the fat people shows like biggest loser or some of those other sob stories like the rest of 'Merica


 i used to be fatter then u ive weighed as much as 270-275 none of it was easy to loose since 07-08 im down to 210-213ish depending on how hydrated i am.. im trying to drop 15 more lbs and its hard as fuck


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i used to be fatter then u ive weighed as much as 270-275 none of it was easy to loose since 07-08 im down to 210-213ish depending on how hydrated i am.. im trying to drop 15 more lbs and its hard as fuck


Insanity Is not bull shit I threw up during the warm up saturday dude starts going all hard mode then He starts stretching like 7 min in I believe I will lose 30-35lbs in 60 days and I dont buy into shit..I was in the Marines one of my old buddies is a recruiter he rips this workout and gives it to kids trying to join to drop weight and tells them if they can do that for 60 days boot camp will be no problem physically.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Insanity Is not bull shit I threw up during the warm up saturday dude starts going all hard mode then He starts stretching like 7 min in I believe I will lose 30-35lbs in 60 days and I dont buy into shit..I was in the Marines one of my old buddies is a recruiter he rips this workout and gives it to kids trying to join to drop weight and tells them if they can do that for 60 days boot camp will be no problem physically.



Insanity is nuts. I'm gonna be starting it again here soon. Fuck it I should just do it tomorrow...

Fucking Shaun T, he's talking the whole time through the workouts and I can barely fucking breathe.

Last time I did it I made it 28 days straight then broke my toe doing type of kicks.

I'm determined to do the whole program though


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck Ching

Also when I started it I didn't realize but I was carrying around a lot of shit in my bowels. I lost like 10-15 lbs in a few days too... I shit you not.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Good luck Ching
> 
> Also when I started it I didn't realize but I was carrying around a lot of shit in my bowels. I lost like 10-15 lbs in a few days too... I shit you not.


I believe in you...Dont break your shit though thats not good for you..your already a skinny fella you prollay go a lot faster than me so be careful


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I believe in you...Dont break your shit though thats not good for you..your already a skinny fella you prollay go a lot faster than me so be careful


I'm 6'2" and 215lbs. We'll see where I end at.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm 6'2" and 215lbs. We'll see where I end at.


Hopefully I'll still be 6'2" by the time I'm finished!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hopefully I'll still be 6'2" by the time I'm finished!


Your already quoting yourself... that's a synergistic sign of strategic thrusting success!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

Hells yeah man I talk to myself all the time... I answer my own questions and make myself laugh to feel better... I think I've found someone for me... I think I'm really the one.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 12, 2014)

theexpress said:


> it was all water if u aint liein...


It's all beer



ChingOwn said:


> Insanity Is not bull shit I threw up during the warm up saturday dude starts going all hard mode then He starts stretching like 7 min in I believe I will lose 30-35lbs in 60 days and I dont buy into shit..I was in the Marines one of my old buddies is a recruiter he rips this workout and gives it to kids trying to join to drop weight and tells them if they can do that for 60 days boot camp will be no problem physically.


Ching…. I smell romance. Posting pics of a cute barmaid, asking for tips about pre date prep, insanity work out…. Who's the special girl?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm 6'2" and 215lbs. We'll see where I end at.


that's a normal range isn't it? why do you have to lose weight? Don't go all manorexic on us.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not trying to lose weight at all! When I first started I was more like 230. I wanna just be able to do it without dying, that's all, lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm not trying to lose weight at all! When I first started I was more like 230. I wanna just be able to do it without dying, that's all, lol


Yeah, feels good to build endurance/strength doesn't it? Don't break your other toe.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> that's a normal range isn't it? why do you have to lose weight? Don't go all manorexic on us.


 im his size about to. im tryin to get down to 200 or 195. i got a lil bit of a belly an love handles


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2014)

When I did insanity the weight like flew off and idknt even know where it went Shaun t is a beast


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 13, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im his size about to. im tryin to get down to 200 or 195. i got a lil bit of a belly an love handles


I think I'll bulk up a lot in the second month, we'll see...

Good luck man. 

@theexpress Have you got insanity?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> It's all beer
> 
> 
> 
> Ching…. I smell romance. Posting pics of a cute barmaid, asking for tips about pre date prep, insanity work out…. Who's the special girl?


I wish...Im just jaded tired of drinking every weekend or getting high and playing video games or coming on here and talking shit and probably ruining some poor guys day every once and a while...Ill lose weight prove to myself I can still do it. I think I am getting mid life crisis...I was once a warrior now Im just a fat guy with money...


when your one or the other you always want to be the other...So Ill see if I can be both


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 13, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I wish...Im just jaded tired of drinking every weekend or getting high and playing video games or coming on here and talking shit and probably ruining some poor guys day every once and a while...Ill lose weight prove to myself I can still do it. I think I am getting mid life crisis...I was once a warrior now Im just a fat guy with money...
> 
> 
> when your one or the other you always want to be the other...So Ill see if I can be both


Yeah but chicks dig fat guys with money:



















Wait-What??


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah but chicks dig fat guys with money:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I gotta have enough energy to make them squeal, Plus I was starting to become a member of the dickie do club.....



I wont make you ask....Thats when your tummy sticks out farther than your dickie do


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> But I gotta have enough energy to make them squeal, Plus I was starting to become a member of the dickie do club.....
> 
> 
> 
> I wont make you ask....Thats when your tummy sticks out farther than your dickie do









It better not. Dude, you are much too young for that. What if it isn't your tummy at all but the fact that you're hung like a lightswitch? LOL Ok, j/k. But anyone under 45 should never have to entertain the possibility of a dickie do. Unless of course you find a kindred sprit it with a FUPA


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> It better not. Dude, you are much too young for that. What if it isn't your tummy at all but the fact that you're hung like a lightswitch? LOL Ok, j/k. But anyone under 45 should never have to entertain the possibility of a dickie do. Unless of course you find a kindred sprit it with a FUPA


My dick cant stick out that far before gravity pulls it down stomach just has to get past the bend...Not a stiffy dikido just a dikido


----------



## Weedburger (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm joining you guys..

My weight is 93kg and I'm 182cm tall.
Want to loose some damn kg's.

Anyone got some healthy recipes? What do you eat at moorning, lunch and dinner? How much water you drink?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Weedburger said:


> I'm joining you guys..
> 
> My weight is 93kg and I'm 182cm tall.
> Want to loose some damn kg's.
> ...


 I drink a lot of water, like a lot but I really really like water
morning for me is a smoothie always not a big breakfast person 
lunch is usually sandwich , or salad or a wrap or soup and a salad
dinner is always a shit ton of vegetables

eat a lot green leafy veggies, lots of veggies, stop eating or limit your red meat, eat beans legumes, chicken , fish with dinner, go vegetarian morning and lunch, add things like super foods like quinoa (packed with protein)
limit your dairy consumption switch to an alternative milk like almond or coconut over real milk


----------



## Weedburger (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> I drink a lot of water, like a lot but I really really like water
> morning for me is a smoothie always not a big breakfast person
> lunch is usually sandwich , or salad or a wrap or soup and a salad
> dinner is always a shit ton of vegetables
> ...


Nice one. Im not water liker but still im trying to drink about 2-3liters per day. 

Today i had a healthy breakfest. Full grain porridge with a small ammount of cherry jam. 

Than I took some tomatoes with a wild hog meat. 

After dinner i went to gym. 

And in dinner i took chicken fillet with cauliflower and tomatoes. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

sounds good! try steel cut oats


----------



## Weedburger (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> sounds good! try steel cut oats


I was trying but my body refuses taking it... That's why I'm using fast cooking oats.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

Weedburger said:


> I was trying but my body refuses taking it... That's why I'm using fast cooking oats.


 ahh gotcha no problem are you cooking them overnight?


----------



## Mookjong (Aug 27, 2014)

Does brominated flour really compete in iodine absorption within the thyroid gland?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## danknugg (Sep 10, 2014)

Mookjong said:


> Does brominated flour really compete in iodine absorption within the thyroid gland?


Yes unfortunately. White bread so so bad


----------



## danknugg (Sep 10, 2014)

I lost over 50 lbs in just over 2 years. Recently put about 15 on and gonna kick the shit out of those.


----------



## Mookjong (Sep 12, 2014)

danknugg said:


> Yes unfortunately. White bread so so bad


It's probably the worst thing a person could eat. Makes me wonder what Hitler meant by "freedom and bread'' but that's for another topic.


----------



## danknugg (Sep 12, 2014)

Mookjong said:


> It's probably the worst thing a person could eat. Makes me wonder what Hitler meant by "freedom and bread'' but that's for another topic.


I'm American but have friends come from over seas and ask why we sell sliced cake ie white bread


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm glad this thread is still somewhat alive. I've really toned up and lost weight building this tiny house.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

im still sitting at like 130ish , kinda annoying dont think ill loose anymore ....even at my tinyest i couldnt get down to more than 125...


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> ahh gotcha no problem are you cooking them overnight?


Makes all the dif. I soak my groats overnight ( LOL "groats")


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2014)

Down 26 Pounds since I started way back in June.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 14, 2014)

Doing the low carb thing. I'm down 15lbs in 2 weeks from 290.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 14, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> Down 26 Pounds since I started way back in June.


Hey that's awesome! That must feel good. Can you feel a difference in you joints? (the body's joints that is)


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel more agile and less bloated. I can def feel the difference 26 pounds makes.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2014)

texasjack said:


> Doing the low carb thing. I'm down 15lbs in 2 weeks from 290.


Keep up the good work bro


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 16, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm glad this thread is still somewhat alive. I've really toned up and lost weight building this tiny house.


 I just watched the netflix documentary on those, looks cool. Are you doing it on a flatbed? Congrats on the weight loss btw


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been working on it since late August. I've done 95% of the work myself had by buddy help me put the plywood decking on the roof.

I'm about $4,000 dollars deep so far.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 22, 2014)

Weighed myself this morning down 29 pounds. I've been cutting back more and hitting it harder. 

A little stressed out from school and work, but I resolve not to binge even if I'm depressed. It's hard.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)

http://sites.garmin.com/en-US/vivo/vivosmart/
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/prod154886.html
I wonder if one of these could help.
I'm thinking it might actually work.
Some fuck wad keeps calling here several times a day and never leaving a message.
I always get up to go check the caller ID. Swear I've lost weight just getting up all the time to check the caller ID.
I'd rather unplug the phone and go with the wrist band that tells you when to get up and move.


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 24, 2014)

just checking in. I like 190, I may try to drop 5 lbs just to see. it sure is nice to see lower abs again. I got to say I think its the using of a nutria bullet that is doing the weight loss for me. I put hemp protein, nuts, kale, and veggies in it. been using this when I get home from my work outs about 11ish and it carrys me over till supper time. I use a whey protein shake with a raw eye in the mornings for my breakfast. I don't have the strength I once had but at my age, the heart and lungs is where its at!


----------



## Balzac89 (May 15, 2015)

Oh boy day 5 vegan, I've been a vegetarian for almost two years. 

I've been learning about nutrition and diet lately. Decided I'm going to attempt to stop eating anything but raw fruits and vegetables. I will not eat processed foods either. 

How long do you think I can do this when I live in a household that thrives on processed foods and meat.

It remind me of when I quit smoking cigarettes (17 months) and I can still be around people who smoke and not get cravings.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Oh boy day 5 vegan, I've been a vegetarian for almost two years.
> 
> I've been learning about nutrition and diet lately. Decided I'm going to attempt to stop eating anything but raw fruits and vegetables. I will not eat processed foods either.
> 
> ...


I live in a house where most everyone eats shitty things. (Read: teen agers) Husband is on board for healthy eating but not to the level I am, so I've basically been making my own, separate food for over 5 years now. NOt so bad. 

But @Balzac89 I quit an all raw diet b/c we lack sufficient enzymes for maximum absorption of nutrients from a totally raw diet. In other words, the good stuff passes right through before our bodies can reap the total benefits. Believe me, I've dedicated much of my life to researching diet and exercise and in this area what I've found was that a variety of raw, and lightly steamed foods is best for achieving maximum nutrient absorption. 

Some nutrients become more bioavailable once they are heated. Lycopene, for example, an antioxidant found in tomatoes and other foods, is shown to be more nutritionally available when cooked. Vegetables such as kale, spinach, onions, and garlic are also shown to be more nutritious when cooked because light cooking releases compounds that might otherwise go undigested. Of course, overcooking foods, particularly meats, produces acrylamide and other chemicals that contribute to inflammation and cancer. So, as always, balance is key. 

PS: How is your dad doing? Is he getting some in home care? How is his pain?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I live in a house where most everyone eats shitty things. (Read: teen agers) Husband is on board for healthy eating but not to the level I am, so I've basically been making my own, separate food for over 5 years now. NOt so bad.
> 
> But @Balzac89 I quit an all raw diet b/c we lack sufficient enzymes for maximum absorption of nutrients from a totally raw diet. In other words, the good stuff passes right through before our bodies can reap the total benefits. Believe me, I've dedicated much of my life to researching diet and exercise and in this area what I've found was that a variety of raw, and lightly steamed foods is best for achieving maximum nutrient absorption.
> 
> ...



They put him on Oxycodone (formerly hydrocodone) and he was on an IV drip for a few days. 

The pain improved, but he needs to start helping himself if he wants to get better.

I got scared there for a few days i'm glad he finally went to the hospital. He's just blissfully unaware that his decisions affect everyone in the family.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> They put him on Oxycodone (formerly hydrocodone) and he was on an IV drip for a few days.
> 
> The pain improved, but he needs to start helping himself if he wants to get better.
> 
> I got scared there for a few days i'm glad he finally went to the hospital. He's just blissfully unaware that his decisions affect everyone in the family.


Hang in there man!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thought I'd revive this a bit.

When I got home I decided I would eliminate dairy from my diet as my next step towards veganism.

I've been a pescatarian for a long time. I tried to go Vegan but it was too hard I gave up and now I'm taking small steps towards a healthier diet.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Thought I'd revive this a bit.
> 
> When I got home I decided I would eliminate dairy from my diet as my next step towards veganism.
> 
> I've been a pescatarian for a long time. I tried to go Vegan but it was too hard I gave up and now I'm taking small steps towards a healthier diet.


Glad you resurrected this thread. I am gonna need it. I've got One month to get swim suit ready. taking a trip. Had to put reg. fitness/nutrition regime on back burner for past 2 months while remodeling a house. Now for the past week started back up at the gym, but you know how it is when you're older, you don't just snap back into shape. 

Went vegan for a few years. Didn't work for me. I don't care if I ever eat meat again, not that into it, but I don't metabolize iron and wasn't getting enough of certain B vitamins from plants/supplements only. how's it going eliminating the dairy? What substitutions do you like if any?


----------



## Krippled (Aug 7, 2016)

Phentermine 37.5mg, half a tablet in morning other half that afternoon. Good to go


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Glad you resurrected this thread. I am gonna need it. I've got One month to get swim suit ready. taking a trip. Had to put reg. fitness/nutrition regime on back burner for past 2 months while remodeling a house. Now for the past week started back up at the gym, but you know how it is when you're older, you don't just snap back into shape.
> 
> Went vegan for a few years. Didn't work for me. I don't care if I ever eat meat again, not that into it, but I don't metabolize iron and wasn't getting enough of certain B vitamins from plants/supplements only. how's it going eliminating the dairy? What substitutions do you like if any?


It's going well. I don't usually consume much dairy. Milk on cereal and cheese is the other big one. Love cheese.

Since I haven't been eating processed grains I haven't had any cereal so that's easy. I do have cravings for cheese I just try to avoid the dairy cooler when I do my grocery shopping that pepper jack is always calling my name.

I haven't been to the gym since I got off the trail. Classes start soon and I'll have access to the gym at the college. No membership fees when you attend classes its great.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 7, 2016)

Krippled said:


> Phentermine 37.5mg, half a tablet in morning other half that afternoon. Good to go


Can cause rapid or irregular heartbeat, delirium, panic, psychosis, and heart failure.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Krippled said:


> Phentermine 37.5mg, half a tablet in morning other half that afternoon. Good to go


for what purpose?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> for what purpose?


 It's a short term weight loss drug. It's got some nasty side effects


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> It's a short term weight loss drug. It's got some nasty side effects


no thanks. Nothing works but old school: burn more calories that consumed=weight loss.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2016)

I had to see a nutritionist a few years ago per my surgeon to lose a good bit of weight before my gastric bypass a few years back, I can share her tips with you all...

Nothing white: that includes white rice, bread, potatoes, anything with refined white sugar
Fill up on lean proteins: fish (tuna or salmon are the best), white meat from chicken, lean pork or beef cuts (keep beef to no more than twice a week)
Eat more good fat and less bad (Extra virgin olive oil, avocados, etc) you cannot absorb vitamins without some fat content and the more clean fat you eat (like that from olive oil and avocados) the lower your cholesterol will be.
Fill up on fresh veggies--again NO potatoes unless you're using smaller potatoes (have more surface area with skin, which is where fiber content lies) and the purple varieties (and other colors) have 4 times as many antioxidants
Drink water before every meal (helps you feel fuller and increases metabolism) and hydrates you for better elimination and healthier skin
Portion control=your plate should have room for three or four food groups: vegetables, protein, carbs (the good ones) a serving of meat should be no larger than a deck of cards, vegetables can fill the rest of your plate or you can add some high fiber carbs (like baked sweet potato wedges, high fiber pasta salad with vinaigrette ,etc)

Following these guidelines and adding a walking regime helped me knock of nearly 80 pounds.


----------



## Kul (Aug 12, 2016)

Speaking of good fats... When going meatless ensure that you find someway to get omega 3 into your body, it's critical in keeping your body less acidic and healthy. 

Stay away from omega 6 & 9

high levels of omega 3 can be found in grass fed cow dairy and meats also seafood and some vegetables have high sources of omega 3. 

Even if you eat meat you're still likely to be omega 3 deficient.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Speaking of good fats... When going meatless ensure that you find someway to get omega 3 into your body, it's critical in keeping your body less acidic and healthy.
> 
> Stay away from omega 6 & 9
> 
> ...


flax seeds, chia seeds , hemp hearts


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> flax seeds, chia seeds , hemp hearts


http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/benefits-of-omega-3-6-9-fatty-acids/


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2016)

Another thing dieters need to watch out for is using alternative sweeteners. Check the labels, the popular ones are notorious for making you gain weight and can cause other problems from the chemicals they're manufactured from. You'll only catch me using stevia in the raw. It's good stuff, as close to natural as you can get, and it doesn't take much either. You can grow your own and dry it just like mj, and then crush with a mortar and pestle till its powdery and use about a tenth of what you'd use in regular sugar..too much and instead of it getting sweet, it turns really bitter. 

Here's a good read on the subject, stevia doesn't get off easy..lol http://www.rodalesorganiclife.com/food/trying-lose-weight-stay-away-artificial-sweeteners


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2016)

i'm a big stevia fan as well for the last 10 years or so


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 15, 2016)

I was trying to explain to a coworker the connection of bone density loss to consumption of dairy products.

I don't understand why people cling onto eating habits like they are a religion. Historically people have never consumed as much fat and dairy products anytime in our history. We are seeing the health consequences, but people still deny it?

The top three dairy consuming countries have the highest rates of osteoporosis.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 15, 2016)

After looking at 34 published studies in 16 countries, researchers at Yale University found that countries with the highest rates of osteoporosis--including the *United States*, *Sweden*, and *Finland*--are those in which people consume the most meat, milk, and other animal foods.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2016)

Because cheese is actually addictive Google it I'm on mobile bringing up links takes too long


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i'm a big stevia fan as well for the last 10 years or so


great stuff for diabetics, I like the fact that you can grow your own. I've been meaning to try it, maybe next year 


sunni said:


> Because cheese is actually addictive Google it I'm on mobile bringing up links takes too long


That's not surprising, around here we eat a ton of the stuff, I have to make sure I get plenty of calcium the old fashioned way because the surgery I had makes it harder for me to absorb vitamins. I try to get all my nutrition through whole foods instead of pills, my vitamin levels are more stable that way.

I try to focus on protein and vegetable intake. I barely eat carbs anymore and when I crave them, I give in because usually my cravings are an indication of malabsorption of one thing or another. I may go weeks without any bread or pasta then go through a loaf every few days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2016)

I got sick recently having digestive issues and intestinal pain. So...
Stopped all dairy and got feeling much better. Cutting dairy out I lost 10 lbs.
I Got kinda scared to eat the stuff and stopped eating a lot of things.
I feel so much better now.

Weight loss is hard, especially as you get older.
I Really have to really try and be disciplined and determined if I want to achieve my goals.
I Just stopped fuckin eating so much and I saw results. Felt the hunger pains and did not give in.. lol. throw exercise in there 2 and you will see the weight melt off. 

To get the fat off faster , do a lot of reps on the machines at the gym, don't take breaks, go from one machine to the next with no breaks. It doesn't have to be heavy weight if you do a lot of reps. To spice things up you can add some aerobics like the bike, treadmill or stair stepper in between reps, but you have to be continuous with your routine and do it for at least 30 minutes. Weight lifting burns more fat because it ramps up your metabolism better then just aerobics. Weight lifting gets your metabolism going longer and harder all day, unlike an decently hard aerobic routine. 

I have been finding some really great workouts on you tube that are specific for the areas of my body Im looking to tone up a bit more. Fitness Blender has some great workouts.

Good Luck everyone and I hope your able to achieve your goals!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 31, 2016)

I weighed myself the other day for the first time in a month. 

The only thing I changed was my diet since I got home. Cut out the majority of processed foods and dairy.

Without any significant weight loss routine I've lost about 5 pounds in the last month and a half.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 31, 2016)

I eat all the time too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2016)

Congratulations Balzac89 thats great!
How much do you weigh and how much are you wanting to loose?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congratulations Balzac89 thats great!
> How much do you weigh and how much are you wanting to loose?


I stopped worrying about my weight awhile ago and just try to focus on eating whole grains, fruits and vegetables. 
If you eat right no worries about weight gain.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)




----------

